# What are you doing now?



## BikerBabe (Feb 4, 2012)

As the thread title says...


I think I'll go to Copenhagen to see whether or not the latest issues of "Fly Past" and "Aeroplane" has hit the danish magazine stands.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2012)

Lucky do not answer this question!  There are underage people here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

Silly....I'm on the forum reading and posting in this thread....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2012)

I was planning on going to the Santa Paula airport tomorrow, but my son was up early, and sick. I am hoping it is one of the allergy related things from the winds we have had lately. So I am up nursing two kids. Ah, fatherhood.


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2012)

well i'm supposed to be in the kitchen, but weather is bad here so we are pretty quiet so have snuck into the office togo online for a while !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm resting. I have a day off and I can't be on duty today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

Watching Westham V Millwall GOAL! Westham take the lead again 2-1


----------



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

Well thinking of my next project,about to make the wife some apple turnovers(8:30am),haircut today and homemade chicken pot pie later by yours truely.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2012)

Reading this thread, and watching the snow fall, wondering if I can a) get out of the house later to go to the pub, and b) if I'll be able to walk on the slippery stuff without going base over apex !


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sitting in my PJs, reading this thread while wondering if anyone is interested in reading my recent post on the fate of the FEAF in December, 1941; coming as it does as the result of my last week's intense reading of recently purchased books in a somewhat successful attempt to solve the mystery of what happened there and then. Folks may simply be tired of that thread and have moved on to items of more current interest. My morning's activity is perhaps what one does if one doesn't have a life or is obsessed with winged ghosts. I think I better have breakfast, I feel a sugar-low crash coming on....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2012)

Reading through this thread, listening to some good music, just got back from having a late breakfast, and getting ready to work on the A-20.


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 4, 2012)

funnily enough, just been browsing the latest Flypast and Aeroplane issues in the local newsagent too, along with Scale Aircraft Modelling, Airfix Model World, Jets, Airliner, Air Modeller, Combat Aircraft, Classic Aircraft, SAMI..and the list goes on and on. I'm thinking how are any of these mags making money, there are so many of them and why don't we have decent mags like Flight Journal or Jet Prop or Avions in this country...


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 4, 2012)

About to watch England play Rugby Union against Scotland AND beat them.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 4, 2012)

Reading this thread instead of cleaning the kitchen like I should be.


----------



## stona (Feb 4, 2012)

Watching the England v Scotland match and a dismal affair it is.
Steve


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 4, 2012)

herman1rg said:


> About to watch England play Rugby Union against Scotland AND beat them.



And we did win.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2012)

Getting ready to paint the dining room ceiling.

Ugh!

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2012)

ToughOmbre said:


> Getting ready to paint the dining room ceiling.
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> TO



You do realize that after the ceiling is painted, the walls will need it too. Then all the trim..... ad nausium .....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 4, 2012)

Reading this thread, enjoying and thinking about your replies, and waiting for my orchids to finish soaking up their weekly drink.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2012)

I get the feeling you did this to see if you could get a laugh Maria.


----------



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I get the feeling you did this to see if you could get a laugh Maria.



NOT Maria!!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you mean Now, or now, perhaps Now?!

Now?
My head aches.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, let's see, another day in paradise, temp in the low 60'sF, rain is over, cleaning the house, trying to housebreak the new pup, gave her a bath and brushed her out. Target practice with the .45 and M-16 in the back yard. Took the UTV down to the dock to check on its position after yesterday's rain and while down there check on the boat and dock lines. Drove into town for a Papa Murphy's pizza. And last but not least checking the forum


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 4, 2012)

ccheese said:


> You do realize that after the ceiling is painted, the walls will need it too. Then all the trim..... ad nausium .....
> 
> Charles



Painting like that is always easier if you leave the windows shut. Well, maybe not "easier", but life sure gets funny after about 10 minutes!

Just watched a movie, 'bout to hit the rack.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I get the feeling you did this to see if you could get a laugh Maria.



Nope. I'm curious.
And I know that you guys love to talk planes, build models and all - but I haven't got a clue about (with a few exceptions) what our everyday lives are like, so: Here we are.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2012)

...knitting socks for myself for the Rammstein concert this month in Copenhagen:


----------



## javlin (Feb 5, 2012)

Made an Avacado dip about to head over to a friends house for the big game with Wife in toe.She was looking forward to it most of the week but for the last two days sinus problems with a headache so probably only the first half this year.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 5, 2012)

ccheese said:


> You do realize that after the ceiling is painted, the walls will need it too. Then all the trim..... ad nausium .....
> 
> Charles



Fortunately Charles, the walls are already wallpapered, and the trim is natural wood.

TO


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2012)

Thinking about errands I have to take care of tomorrow.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2012)

Watching the antics of drivers trying to negotiate the ice on the road - hilarious!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2012)

Relaxing with some popcorn after a few hours out at Santa Paula airport (without the kids). Snacks are ready to go for the big game.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2012)

That's always fun Terry. I'm working on the A-20. Got the canopy mounted, props done, a lot of paint touchups with a few left to do.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2012)

At work reading this...


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 6, 2012)

At work like Vic... and I wish I was home.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 6, 2012)

Watching BBC World News in my New Delhi hotel room.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 6, 2012)

Killing a few minutes before my next telecon. Not enough time to accomplish anything meaningful for work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2012)

Lunch break


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2012)

watching the EPL and Manchester United just scored again and now lead 2-0 over Liverpool.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 11, 2012)

As soon as the Jeep thaws out I'm off to get some breakfast and coffee.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

about to get coffee if I can get out of bed... It's Saturday for heaven sake and I'm retired. well sorta....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Relaxing with a nice glass of wine, naturally Australian after a fine pasta dinner.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2012)

Chillin' with a coffee on the couch....


----------



## javlin (Feb 12, 2012)

Got a batch of beef stew going ,trying to get to the shop to work on the Mossie and the wife keeps wanting my help on cookies


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2012)

Listening to music and working on the A-20.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 12, 2012)

javlin said:


> Got a batch of beef stew going ,trying to get to the shop to work on the Mossie and the wife keeps wanting my help on cookies



If you start eating the dough, she'll stop asking you to help. Just sayin'. 

Relaxing on a Sunday afternoon, 'bout to go plop down in the easychair and start reading a bit....also trying to shake the mental image of an overcaffeinated Golden Retriever excitedly yelling "Ball!!!". Darn "Image Caption" thread...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Silly....I'm on the forum reading and posting in this thread....


 


T Bolt said:


> Reading this thread instead of cleaning the kitchen like I should be.


Both apply. 



RabidAlien said:


> If you start eating the dough, she'll stop asking you to help. Just sayin'.
> 
> Relaxing on a Sunday afternoon, 'bout to go plop down in the easychair and start reading a bit....also trying to shake the mental image of an overcaffeinated Golden Retriever excitedly yelling "Ball!!!". Darn "Image Caption" thread...


Lol, that one works every time no matter who is making the cookies. The only problem is I prefer the uncooked cookie dough over the baked cookies.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2012)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Lol, that one works every time no matter who is making the cookies. The only problem is I prefer the uncooked cookie dough over the baked cookies.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Me to.


Also taking five after a stint in the garden trimming back an overzealous bush blocking the path.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 15, 2012)

Cannot for the life of me remember _where _I put three big balls of yarn (schwarz/rot/gold), and looking like a desperate madwoman for it.
And cleaning up in the process, so at least it's good for _something_.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for another project to work at since this project is coming to an end. $750 million in our companies bank account.....check! $1.5 billion on the next project......(fingers crossed I get it)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2012)

Scratching an itch that needs to be scratched...........discretely.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 15, 2012)

Waiting for the UPS guy to deliver 100 rounds of .30-06 FMJ for my Garand.

(with free shipping from Cabela's)

TO


----------



## mikewint (Feb 15, 2012)

Not much, rain and fog for most of the day. If it clears by afternoon I'll pop some targets in the backyard. Still getting the feel of the new .45


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sitting literally in an empty house except for one room that I live in and it's Spartan at best. Wife is living in Texas at her new job and I'm trying to sell both our house and condo here in Colorado. We try to visit each other as often as possible but the commute is a bit much. I come to the forum to lift my spirits some as I have more friends here than anywhere else and the time of day doesn't matter. With any luck I will be with my wife by the end of March.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2012)

Getting more power for my internet!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2012)

Heading to bed after a long day.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2012)

Just coming in from having watched a huge storm of hail and heavy rain pass over dumping 11mm in as many minutes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2012)

Waiting for a call back from a vendor to have a piece of equipment diagnosed for my job...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 18, 2012)

Watching some wonderful female opera singers perform, on YouTube.
Amazing what the human voice can do with years of training, and a brilliant artist performing!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 18, 2012)

Trying to wake up before heading to a scheduled appointment at my car dealership to get one of my wife's 4Runner's tires replaced (darn nails). Listening to the munchkin tell my wife how much she doesn't want to get a shower, and also to a beagle scratching that which itches. Noisily.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2012)

The missus bought me a Kindle (eReader) and I have been downloading a few WW-II books. After I finish the book-book I'm reading, 
I will start using the Kindle.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2012)

Still working on the A-20 and chatting with friends. Just got back from have lunch with Dad.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 19, 2012)

ccheese said:


> The missus bought me a Kindle (eReader) and I have been downloading a few WW-II books. After I finish the book-book I'm reading,
> I will start using the Kindle.
> 
> Charles



After a while Charles you'll find it strange picking up a real book to read.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2012)

running a few rounds of IL-2 Sturmovik


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2012)

watching Spartacus Vengeance....


----------



## stona (Feb 19, 2012)

Waiting for Microscale decal film to dry on the homemade yellow Ps that will go on my "captured" (more found in bits really) Bf109G-14,the one that eventually became EA*2, VD358.
Luckily I've got Saracens v Leicester to watch in the meantime 
Steve


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2012)

Watching some videos on YouTube.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

Finished up the decal work on the A-20 and am deciding what to do while they cure.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 20, 2012)

Night Fighter, you too? Sounds a bit like me. I am back in Joliet right now after driving up from Arkansas yesterday. Trying to sell the houses here and in Aurora. Going to be here for about two weeks and then it is back to Arkansas. Nothing is selling may have to drop the price again


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope you get'em sold soon Mike. I'm getting ready to call it a day. Got the dull coat in the A-20 and it looks great.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 21, 2012)

Getting ready for the Rammstein concert in Forum, Copenhagen tonight. 
Spikes set, clothes clean and on, german flag color socks on, nails done w. BMW nail stickers and german flags, I just need my wallet, ticket, id, train card, cell phone and keys, then I'm ready to rock!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 21, 2012)

Have a blast, Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks RA, I think I will. 
If I don't it's certainly NOT Rammstein's fault, that's for sure!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2012)

Balancing and reconciling the checkbook..... looks easy enough !

Charles


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 22, 2012)

17 days till the first race. Got to stay off this forum and get my car ready, and help a buddy get his ready too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2012)

chillin' on the couch...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2012)

Watching my Westham United play Crystal Palace Live on the Box...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2012)

Trying to decide what model to start next.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 25, 2012)

Figuring out a design for my next tattoo.

TO


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2012)

Getting my old Army Mess kit ready for the party tonight. Oh dear, I think I might be in a mess by tomorrow ......!!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 25, 2012)

Quietly getting on the outside of a bottle of Red.....with the aid of some mature cheese  ...sweet dreams !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching the local teams play in the AFL pre season comp...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Checking the battery charger before going to bed. My Iroc's battery died and I don't want to buy a new one if I can help it.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2012)

Skipping between the forum and an online telecast of our local footy team, the Crows....and they are kicking @ss!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2012)

Just left the TPBM thread and wishing I had not gone there.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 5, 2012)

Listening to my new Top Gear dvd playing on the telly; bought the dvd's on sale today. 
Cars doesn't make much sense to me, they've got too many wheels anyway to be thoroughly enjoyable for my taste, but I love the passion and enthusiasm that the three hosts of Top Gear has got - plus their sense of humour - and best of all: Jeremy Clarkson!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2012)

Putting the cockpit together on the P-47.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 6, 2012)

Thinkin I should tell my boss I didn't sign up for Full Time work, I signed on for casua, less than 20 hours a week. BNut he just can't find reliable to run the router, or anyone who can think outside the box, if you know what I mean. Can't take the whinging of some of the people at work neither. I will be 69 in June as well. Don't you think it's time Not to work a full week?????


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2012)

Chillin' out on the couch...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2012)

Watching paint dry.


----------



## Readie (Mar 10, 2012)

Talking of paint, I have just come in from spraying the side of my classic car after spending hours repairing the damage caused by a hit and run van...
The low pressure system works a treat.
John


----------



## javlin (Mar 10, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Watching paint dry.



I bet you really are Aaron


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 11, 2012)

Deciding on what I want to make for Dinner.


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2012)

Have to get a bloody new printer. 
Our Canon has given up the ghost. Passed it's use by date!!!!!
Dam built in obsolescence!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 12, 2012)

Shall I refill my wine glass or not?????????


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

Tough decision Vic.....

trying to convince the missus to get me a coffee....no luck so far...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2012)

Trying to figure out how I'm going to get into shape for a "Tough Mudder" event. And also how I'm gonna put a team together with my friends...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm resting after being on duty yesterday and listening to Loreena McKennitt's songs.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2012)

Sitting on my arse here at work


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2012)

Go for a lunch...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

Trying to figure out what the heck a 'Tough Mudder' event is.....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2012)

According to the Wiki Tante the Tough Mudder is an adventure sports company that hosts 10-12 mile endurance event obstacle courses designed by British Special Forces to test all around strength, stamina, mental grit, and camaraderie that are billed as “probably the toughest event on the planet" and regularly attract 15-20,000 participants over a two day weekend.
Tough Mudder events are a new type of team endurance challenge. According to the New York Times, the events are “more convivial than marathons and triathlons, but more grueling than shorter runs or novelty events (for example, Warrior Dash courses are 3-4 miles, while Tough Mudder courses are 10-12. Contestants are not timed and organizers encourage 'mudders' to demonstrate teamwork by helping fellow participants over difficult obstacles to complete the course. The prize for completing a Tough Mudder challenge is an official orange sweatband and a free beer. It is estimated that 15-20% of participants do not finish. Each event is designed to be unique and incorporates challenges and obstacles that utilize the local terrain.

Anyway I wouldn't go for that.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2012)

Capt. Vick, I saw one of those on television the other day. You can have sir. I want no part of it. They think we're crazy here in the south. Terry, it's a type of obstacle course you run on foot, or swim, or wallow, or crawl, or.............well, you get the idea. It ain't easy by any means. At the moment I am winding down after a long day at work, enjoying some music and a cold drink.


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 13, 2012)

lorreena McKennitt is from my hometown Wurger, at this time am at work watching patients sleep....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2012)

I think pictures from this Tough Mudder event will be in order....


----------



## A4K (Mar 13, 2012)

Me too, sounds like an 'iron man' on steroids...

Catching up on posts, back into the castle painting in a few minutes.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah, right. Used to do that for a job, so count me out. Too bl**dy old and knackered now anyway !!!
At first I thought that maybe a 'Tough Mudder' was someone married to a 'Bad ass Farder' ....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2012)

Bernhart said:


> lorreena McKennitt is from my hometown Wurger....



Nice to know... her songs are very nice.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm having my second cup of coffee and reading the newspaper.

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2012)

Calling it a day...


Wheels


----------



## Florence (Mar 14, 2012)

Just had a tooth pulled at the dentist.....

Still cursing.


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2012)

Catching up on my favourite lunatics (  ) while waiting for an area of the painting to dry a bit before continuing.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2012)

Slowly heading bed. Tomorrow I'm working. How I hate early getting up. Grrrrr....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2012)

Catching up, and thank you Wurger.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 16, 2012)

Watching Mel Brooks' "Springtime For Hitler" on YouTube.
Danm, I just love Mel Brooks - you _gotta _love a jewish man who's the first to make a million bucks on Adolf Hitler!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)

Waitin for the paint to dry again and gettin a laugh or two here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2012)

Playing with a new iPad3...

Never had one of these dang things before, and I'm not sure why the h**l I bought one...

I definately need more beer if I'm gonna keep messing around with this freakin' thing!!


----------



## Florence (Mar 17, 2012)

More beer won't hurt.

In fact, that's what i am doing right now - having more beer.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2012)

Sitting in London Gatwick waiting for a flight to the French Alp and enjoying the McLaren 1-2 in F1 qualifying.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

Just Watched the Crows win the pre season Grand Final!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 17, 2012)

Just finished breakfast - two boiled eggs and three slices og bread w. butter. *hiccup* 
Now: Coffee.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Catching up, and thank you Wurger.



That's very kind of you. Thanks. And you'r welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2012)

Scraping out the bl**dy burned peas from the pan they're stuck in! Was making pea and ham soup, and forgot I'd left the darned thing on the stove, until a sickly aroma of burned peas wafted across in front of my computer screen. B*ll*cks!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2012)

Finished putting a bookcase together. Next time, I buy the <bleeping> thing already made!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2012)

reviewing the next steps in my ta152 build...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2012)

Shattered after a long days skiing just checking all the sports action from today...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2012)

Debating if I am going to see what is on TV or play another computer game...


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2012)

Relaxing after skiing another at least 30 miles today. Got jelly knees pretty badly...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Waiting for confirmation on a new job closer to home....tick...tick..tick.

Geo


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2012)

Inserting photos into my thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/realism-more-than-patriotism-32160.html#post880973

MM


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a thing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

watching our local Adelaide team playing in the national league soccer, currently leading 1-0


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2012)

Getting ready to go to the Lodge. Our OES Chapter is making Easter eggs. This is our once a year operating fund project.

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

Heading downstairs to make a sandwich. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2012)

Eatin freshly popped popcorn and thumbing through the threads.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 31, 2012)

Shutting down and getting everything ready I need for the airshow in Riverside tomorrow.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2012)

Chilling on the couch...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 1, 2012)

Working on the P-47 for the #13 Group build and listing to some good tunes.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 1, 2012)

Going downstairs to watch some TV.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2012)

Getting ready to call it a night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2012)

watching the AFC Champions league (Soccer) our local team Adelaide United playing Pohang Steelers live in South Korea


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 3, 2012)

Someone mentioned popcorn in one of the threads and I am going downstairs to make myself some. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 8, 2012)

- have had breakfast coffee. *purrs*

- put on the new straplocks on my new Fender Strat, after I nearly dropped the thing a couple of days ago, because the rear strap thingy came loose. Ew! Managed to catch the thing before it hit the floor, phew!
Bought straplocks yesterday, but got home late after meeting up with two fellow LIFAD (Liebe Ist Für Alle Da) members and fellow Rammstein fans - Swedish Anna and American Thomas (WW2 eastern front re-enactor - love that!) - in Copenhagen and having great fun. So the straplocks had to wait until today.

- is about to put up two guitar wall hangers I bought yesterday, for my Levin Model 118 Concert classical guitar ('63), and my Fender.
I'm an expert on stumbling on stuff, so the smart thing do is at least to get my guitars out of the way.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2012)

Wheels, the popcorn was me. And Maria, just don't go climbing the walls now.
I'm working on the P-47 again.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2012)

Wish I could still play the guitar! Thinking of going to bed - full of cold or some bug, and feel like c**p.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 8, 2012)

Aaron: Aw, I _never _get to do _anything _fun! *pouts* 
Terry: Damn, get well soon. *gentle hug*

On my way to bed. *yawn*


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

watching the overtime portion of our Soccer league prelim final.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2012)

In the pub.....
What yous having?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 14, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> - have had breakfast coffee. *purrs*
> 
> - put on the new straplocks on my new Fender Strat, after I nearly dropped the thing a couple of days ago, because the rear strap thingy came loose. Ew! Managed to catch the thing before it hit the floor, phew!
> Bought straplocks yesterday, but got home late after meeting up with two fellow LIFAD (Liebe Ist Für Alle Da) members and fellow Rammstein fans - Swedish Anna and American Thomas (WW2 eastern front re-enactor - love that!) - in Copenhagen and having great fun. So the straplocks had to wait until today.
> ...



I didn't know you played guitar Maria - me too! How long have you been playing?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2012)

Sadly, just wasting time at work....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bored listening to a Cloud Computing telecon.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Bored listening to a Cloud Computing telecon.


Yeah do that all the time, too 

But I'm now waiting for my model to dry (first one since I was a kid). Reasonably happy up 'till now.

Maria, straplocks are the way to go. Put them on all my guitars. Nothing so embarising as dropping you shiny guitar on the floor and getting dents all over.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2012)

Maximowitz said:


> I didn't know you played guitar Maria - me too! How long have you been playing?



Cool! A fellow string-bender! Love it! 
I played a lot when I was a teenager, then I quit for a long stretch of time - and some years ago I was given an old Levin classical concert guitar by a friend, which got me started again.
Then I ran into my-now-ex-boyfriend, and the guitar got put away.
Recently, I dug it out again, and as I wrote, I've just bought a Fender-thingy. 
Then a friend called me the other day to ask me if I was interested in a Boss pedal board? 
Her hubby wanted to get rid of it, and so he thought about me, the sweetie.
So one of these days I'm going to receive instructions about where and when I can pick it up, I think Laila (friend) might have sent it together with some other stuff, to a fellow friend. 

So basically I'm now doing what I can to harden the skin on my fingers again, looking up electric guitar lessons on YouTube and generally having fun and making a lot of noise. 
How about you?


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2012)

Maximowitz said:


> I didn't know you played guitar Maria - me too! How long have you been playing?



Cool! A fellow string-bender! Love it! 
I played a lot when I was a teenager, then I quit for a long stretch of time - and some years ago I was given an old Levin classical concert guitar by a friend, which got me started again.
Then I ran into my-now-ex-boyfriend, and the guitar got put away.
Recently, I dug it out again, and as I wrote, I've just bought a Fender-thingy. 
Then a friend called me the other day to ask me if I was interested in a Boss pedal board? 
Her hubby wanted to get rid of it, and so he thought about me, the sweetie.
So one of these days I'm going to receive instructions about where and when I can pick it up, I think Laila (friend) might have sent it together with some other stuff, to a fellow friend. 

So basically I'm now doing what I can to harden the skin on my fingers again, looking up electric guitar lessons on YouTube and generally having fun and making a lot of noise. 
How about you?



Marcel said:


> Maria, straplocks are the way to go. Put them on all my guitars. Nothing so embarising as dropping you shiny guitar on the floor and getting dents all over.



Ayup, I'm really happy that I bought straplocks, they work just fine. 
Am going to buy some for the classical guitar as well, as the strap on that one has come off now and then too...annoying.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2012)

Messing around on the forum, fighting a minor headache AND eagerly awaiting my new toy!





My turn to annoy my above neighbours, with a lot of noise!

Oh, and watching Austin Powers...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pipeline or Wipeout anyone?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2012)

Gary Hoey comes to mind.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 16, 2012)

Taxes


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2012)

trying to con one of my kids into getting me a coffee...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 17, 2012)

Just chillin'


Wheels


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 17, 2012)

Just got home after soloing the CJ-6.

Time for a beer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2012)

watching the champions league soccer live Adelaide v Pohang Steelers


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2012)

doing my food orders for work, it takes so long for the pages to refresh on the website i have time to be in here !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2012)

Up early to watch my Westham United Live on the Box....5.30am...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2012)

Waiting on my bus (at Victoria Coach Station), after a wee walkabout in London....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2012)

Working out what time Jan will arrive at the station near me - and ensuring it will be a Hippocroccofrog - free zone !


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 24, 2012)

*hands Terry more ammo*

Am about to translate a danish newspaper article for you guys, about the exciting find and recovery of a Heinkel HE-219 in Vesterhavet, Jutland.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2012)

About to set off to York with Jan, to meet up with Karl at the Yorkshire Air Museum. If you don't hear from us .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just woke up, still thinking how bl**dy massive the Halifax was, how the f*ck they could fit in the coockpit of a Canberra (this case a T4), with all their gear on, when I could hardly get in and out, my head not even an inch from the canopy, among other things....
Oh, btw......I won the gunnery comp!








Where's my bl**dy curry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> *hands Terry more ammo*
> 
> Am about to translate a danish newspaper article for you guys, about the exciting find and recovery of a Heinkel HE-219 in Vesterhavet, Jutland.



Look forward to that Maria


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)

watching my Westham play their final game of the Championship


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thinking about getting up or not, waking up at this early hour!
They say alcohol is bad for you, but it helps you sleep!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2012)

Reading Lucky's post.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2012)

Having a chilled Staropramen. For you who don't know, that's a real, proper beer!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2012)

thought you caught something Jan....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2012)

At work, (nights) recovering from the NYC 5 Boro Bike Tour. 40 Miles through New York City may nit sound like a lot, but if the last time you road your bike was when you put your bike in the garage from last years event, well then. A literal pain in the arse, wrists and legs! But my kids asked me if I won...priceless!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2012)

Watching 'Sunken History' on History Channel...got to love ancient history! 8)


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2012)

Trying to find some motivation, and decide whether or not to enter the current GB .....


----------



## Geedee (May 7, 2012)

Sorry chaps

Feeling slightly embarrassed and scanning through all the threads, following at least a month plus of not being here and signed on . 

Missed a load of birthdays ... hope they were all good ones ... and updates and what have you's.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2012)

I was wondering where you'd got to !


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

Pub!
Pint anyone?


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2012)

Ah, your round is it old boy? I'll have half a gallon of 'Black Sheep' then ......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

coming up old chap!
Me and one of my mates, been talking about history, which we both love, decided to have a silent moment to ourself, honouring our soldiers, past, present and future, without who's sacrifice, we could not enjoy the liberties that we have today...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2012)

Working on the P-47. Trying fix my [email protected](+ up and am not doing well. The windscreen has a puddle of glue in the top of it. HOW IN THE BLUE BLAZES DID IT GET THERE?! I may just order another complete canopy for it.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

Watching the Asian Champions League soccer Adelaide United V Gamba Osaka...our team leads 1-0....hang on....make that 2-0


----------



## BikerBabe (May 16, 2012)

Finished putting some danish stamp in catalogue order in the albums.
Am about to go water the plants on the balcony.


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2012)

I hope these danish stamps are aviation related Maria. 

I'm resting , tomorrow I have to be on duty.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2012)

Well......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2012)

Wishing I had what's in Jan's last post. Looks good.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2012)

Why, but why, is it that pics, taken from a mobile, always end up sideways?? Bl**dy annoying and frustrating!


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2012)

Because of the format (vertical/horizontal) used when taking the photo. Just use 'Irfanview' or similar photo-editing software, to rotate them before posting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2012)

Spent the afternoon talking with new airplane buddy.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2012)

relaxing with a coffee and cake....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2012)

Forum, Dora-9, DVD, shops, telly, pals.....I need some sleep!


----------



## fubar57 (May 21, 2012)

Waiting...waiting...waiting, not sleeping much. For the new job, I have a drug test and physical tomorrow in Prince George. Drug test no problem, physical...they want to kill me. Was a Papermaker for 22yrs and a heavy equipment operator for the past 4yrs. Last push-ups I did was in army cadets.(Many, many push-ups.) This will be like asking a new born to qualify for Special Forces. 

Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2012)

Hope you get through it OK Geo.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for you, Geo. 

I'm just relaxing after a warm day.
Sunshine, light wind, up to 24 C/75 F. Phew.
It gets warmer tomorrow, up to 27 C/81 F - and I can't find my shorts...*gasps*


----------



## fubar57 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Bikerbabe and Terry. On my way but first, have to pick up wife at the airport. She flies in from Kamloops, BC. Her flight leaves from(get out your google maps on this one, folks.)Kamloops and then goes to Calgary,Alberta-Vancouver,BC-Prince George,BC. 

Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2012)

Just about to set off for the Air Museum at Elvington, and brushing the dust off something called 'sun glasses' - haven't had a need for them in nearly 2 years!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2012)

conning my daughter in to baking a cake for after tea coffee!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> conning my daughter in to baking a cake for after tea coffee!



Got the Cake and the coffee Maria!


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2012)

Testing the new strings on my guitar as I'll have a gig tomorrow night. First time to have the whole night for ourselves since a year or so. Haven't performed last year and this year only as supportact, so I'm quite exited.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2012)

Changing the intake and carb on my El Camino. Taking a break. It's 88 degrees F outside. The A/C feels great.


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2012)

Thinking about what to do in order to do nothing.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2012)

Wurger, don't think about it, just do nothing, it's that simple.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Yeah...what Aaron said!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2012)

Getting ready to go to a friend's 30th birtday party, meeting up with a large group of friends before we go.
Hm, I should've been getting ready a couple of hours ago, better get going...it ain't easy getting ready when you haven't been told what time you should've been there.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Wurger, don't think about it, just do nothing, it's that simple.



I can't.... believe me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2012)

You must be within site of a superior officer.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Watching NCAA Lacrosse Semi Final Notre Dame V Loyola before everyone else gets out of bed...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2012)

Relaxing after sharing a taxi home with friend Dorthe, after friend Kristine's birthday party. 
And I discovered that I'm not too keen on mojitos, but that strawberry daiquiris are the thing for me.  *burp* Sorry...*giggle*
Am not dizzy anymore, but I'm still in a good mood; we had fun and good snacks, cake and coffee, and Kristine's friends and family are cool people. 
Time to copy the photos from tonight, to my comp.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-e8QjU2WRM_


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Still watching AFC game Adelaide SCORES! lead 1-0


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2012)

Getting ready to leave for work...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 31, 2012)

Dropboxing the party pics so that the girls can get 'em too.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2012)

Tea and a box of Tunnock's!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2012)

Still thinking about.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2012)

Well Wurger, you've been thinking about doing nothing for so long that if you hadn't been thinking all this time you'd have had doing nothing down to an art form by now. 
I am working on the P-47.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2012)

Aaron, all is possible methinks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2012)

Watched the Local AFL games both local teams Had good wins!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 2, 2012)

Just sittin here, wondering how a business can be open only during "normal" business hours, plus maybe one or two hours more (8-7pm) on weekdays, so that the average working stiff only has two hours to fight the lines with the other average working stiffs after work....or wait until the weekend, when the aforementioned business is only open for three or four hours anyway, early in the morning, and only on Saturdays (that is...if said business is even open on weekends!!!)....yeah, wondering how they can operate like that (whilst constantly raising prices), and then moan and complain about how business is going down and they're looking at declaring bankruptcy. Heh. Almost sounds like its run by the gubbermint!

Oh, wait...it is. Yeah. I tried to go to the post office this morning. I think the DMV is easier to get through!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Sitting down with a bottle of red to watch 'Bucket List. Might finish off with one of my 'specials. Gonna get quietly 'relaxed' :-


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2012)

Counted up about $100.00 worth of loose change and rolled it and now I am wonder what to do until I go to bed in a couple of hours. Got to be up at 2 A.M.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2012)

going to watch the World cup Qualifer shortly Australia V Oman


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2012)

Listening to Dire Straits songs.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2012)

Still laughing at Airframes foot in mouth escapades.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2012)

A quick Squiz on the forum then shopping with the Boss....well she will be shopping...I will be modelling in the car!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2012)

Modeling in the car? This could get REALLY BAD, REALLY FAST! 
Oh! You mean building models!........I gotcha!

I going to vote in the Virginia Republican Senatorial? Primary.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

watching ALIENS...


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> watching ALIENS...


just watched that the other day, love it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

rochie said:


> just watched that the other day, love it



A personal favourite of mine!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2012)

Watching Aliens? Heck Wayne, I didn't know you were in Macclesfield !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2012)

Staying in a bed. I caught a cold and got a week of a sick-leave.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2012)

Wurger said:


> Staying in a bed. I caught a cold and got a week of a sick-leave.



Damn Wojtek, take care mate...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2012)

THX. Trying....


----------



## javlin (Jun 14, 2012)

Putting in a new gas tank on the ole Chevy today then continue with sanding and priming the replacement bed "WHat Fun!!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2012)

Watching the AFL Adelaide V St. Kilda


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 15, 2012)

Typing this comment


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 16, 2012)

Reading this thread lol


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 17, 2012)

Coffee and bird-song


----------



## javlin (Jun 17, 2012)

brucejscott said:


> Coffee and bird-song



Thats a good thing


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 17, 2012)

Working.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2012)

Not working...


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 17, 2012)

Trying to work, but the office is FREEZING!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2012)

Getting ready to watch a movie I hope.


----------



## Pong (Jun 20, 2012)

Posting in this forum for the first time in five months...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

coffee and the forum!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2012)

ditto...though a world apart!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Currently am at work on a Monday afternoon, thinking how I wished it was Friday afternoon!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2012)

Big River - Johnny Cash, there'll never be another like him!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Coffee and Major League Lacrosse Allstar Game...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

'nother Coffee brewing, as I chill on the couch....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2012)

Trying to motivate myself to fight through this darned cold (bl**dy weather!) and do some modelling.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Trying to motivate myself to fight through this darned cold (bl**dy weather!) and do some modelling.



Respect man...this is not the weather for swimsuits !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2012)

God it's broiling over here in New York!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2012)

Ditto in da beach.... "Officially" 93F at Norfolk Airport, but it's 96F in my back yard ! How about 117F in the greenhouse ???

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2012)

Just finished painting the white stripe on the tail of the P-47 and waiting for it to dry so's I can finish the decals. I screwed one up so had to use paint.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2012)

Watching the Major League Lacrosse, Rochester Rattlers V Long Island Lizards...plus coffee, feet up AND the forum..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2012)

Eatin' lunch.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 8, 2012)

Admiring my belt bruises in the mirror. Got turned into the wall, crossed the finish line going backwards. I pretty sure it was deliberate.

Still finished third.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2012)

3rd place and going backwards, that's with style!

_______________________


I'm trying to work up enough motivation to run from the house to the car and try not to vaporize in this heat.


----------



## starling (Jul 8, 2012)

Fletcher or sumner,and another mug of hot sweet tea,with digestive biscuits.!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2012)

Mid evening and relaxing on the forum....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Michael Palin's New Europe....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2012)

Readin the stuff on this thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Reading Aaron's and writing this post....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Writing this after reading yours .....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing at Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing with Aaron, laughing at Terry, after Terry replied, after reading mine...!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 10, 2012)

Chillin after a quick dinner (2 PB&J's, with a hint of Hoppes' #9 lingering from my fingers) and a field-strip-n-clean of the .22 and 9mm....we hit the range this weekend with some friends, brought the .22 cuz a couple of them were new shooters.


----------



## starling (Jul 11, 2012)

Tour off France.Starling.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2012)

Trying to figure out what I want for lunch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2012)

Waiting for Friday and weekend, plus hoping that the rest of the week will be easier....


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2012)

goind to bed


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Watching the olympics, Women's Hockey Australia V New Zealand Live


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

...and now Australia V Brazil Live Mens basketball.....and back on the forum for a short spin!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

Watching my nose hairs grow. This really hurts my eyes.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 29, 2012)

Trying to find my pants...I'm sure I was wearing pants yesterday...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

....just pulled one. THAT hurt even more! Now I'm crying.....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2012)

Jawning....


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking of something funny... "It was the salmon mouse!"

Lol nose hairs, bah, I pull out every one that I can feel to waggle - and to boot, 9 times out of 10, they don't hurt; mind the one that did..


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm letting mine grow down to join up with the 'stash, hoping to start a new trend for the kiddies.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2012)

Trying to figure out if I'll just get wet, or very, very wet when I pop out to the local shop.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got in from hiking most of the morning and part of the afternoon. Got a few photos to. I'm now enjoying the A/C VERY MUCH!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 29, 2012)

Watching Beach Volleyball. 

American girls are wearing too much uniform! 

Steve


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2012)

watching "Finding Bigfoot"


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 30, 2012)

They haven't, have they?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Reading Biggles Sets A Trap...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2012)

Bigfoot? There's around 8,000 of them living in my town - all female - ugh!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2012)

Buying WAY too many books!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2012)

Lying in bed, trapped on vacation with my in-laws, with only a bunch of hatred to keep me company. Get me the f out of here!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm on here instead of watching Lare Bingle with Annie!!!!!!

Vick, my M-in law swore at me in my house once, ushered her out and told her not to darken my door again.... didn't see her again for 5 years.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like you have been saved Bill! Lara friggin' Bingle !!! what a waste of space that woman has shown to be....amplified by having a TV show to include a waste of time as well....

Watching Australia v Spain, basketball live at the Olympics.


----------



## rochie (Jul 31, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> They haven't, have they?



nope, just makes me laugh that every sound every sighting they investagate is a definate Bigfoot !

and they use sasquatch as an adjective " this is a real squatchy area and i'm going squatching or this is a great area to squatch " love it


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, I tried watching it once, just about died when the "expert" informed the world that squatches enjoyed the same kind of jelly doughnut that he did!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)

Australia v Spain in the Hockey...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm at the moment shocked that Australia and Spain know how to play hockey, even that they knew what hockey was! 

Learn something new every day!


----------



## stona (Aug 4, 2012)

Just watched our rowers win another couple of gold medals. The men's four are just getting theirs presented by a couple of Aussie officials! I guess we weren't supposed to win that one 
Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Reading The Worlds Greatest Ghosts...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2012)

Drinking hot tea and listening to Young Turks - Rod Stewart.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2012)

Having a break from cutting plastic ......


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2012)

About to go read the Sunday paper and then perhaps clean my heat pump filters.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Putting the kettle on, anyone for a cuppa?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2012)

Australia win 7 zip in the hockey!


----------



## Loiner (Aug 7, 2012)

Is this thread "what are you doing now" or "what are you supposed to be doing now" ?  (the boss is away from his desk at the moment)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2012)

Watching it rain.....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2012)

Reading this thread.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 7, 2012)

Noticing that Aaron is reading this thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Noticing that Meaty noticed that Aaron read this thread...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Observing Lucky's observations and packing for camp.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Paying attention to that Fubar observed me noticing that Meaty noticed that Aaron read this thread and the same time wondering if Fubar is going camp, or if he's meaning going camping...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Finished packing. Unfortunately, camp, 4 on 4 off, hopefully changing very soon to 7 on 7off. So now I'm waiting to take a 1 1/2 hour bus ride in. Have a great week gents.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

You too mate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sitting hear reading the last couple posts and wondering, what the H - E - double hockey sticks is wrong with these people.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just becasue we're _it_ with it?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry, must have put a little too much Whisky on my Corn Flakes this morning.

What am I doing right now, getting ready for the race to the exit at work, 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

You'll be back soon, early in the morning!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Just becasue we're _it_ with it?


You tell 'em jan!
And just for the record I wonder what is wrong with us too...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't. Point's moot.

Getting ready to call it a night.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wonder why the h*ll they drive big bl**dy machines outside, when people try to sleep....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2012)

Watching military and police helicopters fly over the neighborhood. County sheriff's dept. running down the streets looking around. Maybe a jailbreak. Don't know.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 8, 2012)

Stay away from the windows, no joke, keep safe.


----------



## stona (Aug 8, 2012)

Sterilising jars to fill from the huge saucepan of mango chutney I made this afternoon from my late mother's recipe.
It would be rude not to taste.....a lot.
Steve


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Stay away from the windows, no joke, keep safe.



The doors are locked and I am down in the basement on the puter.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 8, 2012)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2012)

Checked the local news and there's absolutely nothing. Find out eventually I suppose.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't worry Aaron - it's probably your local Congressman has dropped his wallet, and they're out looking for it !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Your next door neighbours cat had kittens and they're all there throwing a party...

Just been doing a couple of crosswords...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2012)

Escaped convict. It's official. At least for now.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 8, 2012)

well, at least they wern't looking for you! (for now!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2012)

True!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not long up, gone through emails, now checking the forum...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2012)

Just finished breakfast, am working on coffee and cigarette, listening to WW2-related music: Vera Lynn, Lale Andersen, Glenn Miller, Andrews Sisters, plus various german musical atrocities.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

watching friday Night footy!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 10, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Just finished breakfast, am working on coffee and cigarette, listening to WW2-related music: Vera Lynn, Lale Andersen, Glenn Miller, Andrews Sisters, plus various german musical atrocities.


D'ya mean marches, or that tecno-crap?
I'm getting the Hellcat ready for the primer coat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2012)

WWII German Techno crap??


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

Chillin' on the forum....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2012)

Getting ready to go get some breadfast and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2012)

Checking the forum, then getting ready to do more work on the Halifax - only four weeks left before delivery !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Watching the opening game of the English premier League Westham V Aston Villa


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2012)

Still try'in to figure out why Paint Shop doesn't work on internet Explorer.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 19, 2012)

Try turning up the air pressure.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2012)

Going for another chest x-ray. The one for my job physical showed an anomaly. The doctor doesn't seem that concerned. Apparently, I may have an x-ray deflecting nipple. Results next week.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2012)

Watch out, the CIA might hear about your "Nipple power", kidnap you and hook you up to their weather-controling, Moon-landing hoaxing, UFO project.
You know, the one Elvis is in charge of!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just getting to work and finding myself wishing I wasn't at work. Man I'm sick of working for a living.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching Manchester United v Fulham EPL


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 25, 2012)

Breakfast. Spicy sausage and eggs


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sitting at work trying to fugure out what days to take off for fall hunting trips.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2012)

Taking Paracetamol, or something similar, and going to bed to try to shake off this bl**dy bug !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2012)

Waiting for paint to dry. D***ed humidity.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2012)

Just about finished packing everything up to drive to Uni tomorrow, taking up less room in the car than I thought it was going too. Seemed to of managed to pack well today...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2012)

Keeping my eye on spammers who try to foul up our forum with their sh!t.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

Getting ready to cook supper.


Wheels


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 5, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to make a "twig and tissue" Stuka!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 5, 2012)

Drinking coffee and reading this forum


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2012)

Second day of med school done, still good fun. Now for the first proper med soc party of term...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 5, 2012)

Enjoying the pain killers that the dentist gave me!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Enjoying the pain killers that the dentist gave me!


 
Did you bring enough for everyone? 

What am I doing right now, sitting at work wishing it was 5:00 p.m. Friday afternoon. Then it's off to northern Minnesota to get away from the rat race for a few days. No TV, no radio, no traffic, if my Dad does not come along I probably won't see another human for 3 or 4 days depending on how long I decide to stay.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2012)

Getting ready to call it a day. 2 A.M. comes early.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah it does..... right after 1.59!

I been scouring the net for a picture of a specific Bristol F.2b........number A7192 or A7202 from 111 Unit, 1917!
I have found one of A72194, but I have a feeling the scheme was different.
It's another Davidson, Charles Robert this time. Ace, 6 victories, and an Military Cross recipient.

It would become one WWI GB entry.....


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 6, 2012)

Eating a McDonalds burger, groan....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2012)

...The forum and relaxing....a good combination...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Eating a McDonalds burger, groan....


No! Don't do it! There is so much to live for!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2012)

Forum, AFL Semi Final Adelaide V fremantle


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2012)

English premier League Manchester United V Wigan


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2012)

Resting after my yesterday's shift and listening to Tangerine Dream music.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2012)

Suffering the Monday Blues already....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 16, 2012)

Laughing at Jan's last post, drinking a Diet Coke, listening to some good music and enjoying the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2012)

thinking a bout a good night's sleep...


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2012)

sorting out pet insurance for my dog, why does it cost twice as much as my car insurance ?????


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2012)

Packing for camp and stowing away the A-4

Geo


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 17, 2012)

'Aving a pint (just past half way through) of Timothy Taylor Ale (4.3%) in a pub, burning their Wifi (not Wife-e, cos' that'd be somthing different if it were... ba bum de tum *comedic drum pattern beat*)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 17, 2012)

rochie said:


> sorting out pet insurance for my dog, why does it cost twice as much as my car insurance ?????


Puzzled about dog insurance...
Is that a Eu-kay thing?


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Puzzled about dog insurance...
> Is that a Eu-kay thing?



no my friend just insurance against vet fee's for when he gets sick or injured, now he's knocking on 13 years old prices are realy shooting up !!!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2012)

In my truck waiting to get loaded. Yee haa.

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 18, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> In my truck waiting to get loaded. Yee haa.
> 
> Geo



I'm confused, is the truck getting loaded or are you getting loaded? If this was Jan I'd know the answer, but it's not him so it could go either way


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2012)

Relaxing after rugby training and hospital induction, reading the forums and will probably watch a film in a bit (or do some reading if I can persuade myself to do so)...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2012)

Wasting my boss' time...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2012)

Same as last night but tonight I'm watching a forest fire burn about 5 km from the mine. Two DC-6 chemical bombers hit it earlier in the evening. Given the nature of the Pine Beetle kill trees, I'm thinking it's more of a containment effort than a suppression one.
EDIT. 0238hrs and the fire is finally dying down. 
Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2012)

watching the AFC Soccer Semi Final first leg Adelaide V Bunyodkor currently 2-2


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Trying to cool of my temper after a co-worker aggrevated the he!! out of me with his lie's and lazyness!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2012)

chillin' on the couch with a coffee my son brought home for me...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just finished watching The Blues Brothers, that seems like fun, need to try it!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2012)

Waiting for Jan's PM.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't tell me you had not ever seen that movie before Jan.


----------



## muscogeemike (Sep 29, 2012)

Texas A&M vs Arkansas


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Wurger said:


> Waiting for Jan's PM.



Sent several PM's! 



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Don't tell me you had not ever seen that movie before Jan.



Several times mate!

Writing and posting this post....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Sent several PM's!



I was overwhelmed with them all.  Now I'm feeling better. 

Looking for new spammer's entries.


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

sat on the couch doing nothing, enjoying being the only person in the house !!!!!

does that sound selfish ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2012)

Aye! Besides, no beer?


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Aye! Besides, no beer?


i would have a beer from my fridge but as soon as i do i'd get a call from my child to go pick her up from somewhere !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

rochie said:


> i would have a beer from my fridge but as soon as i do i'd get a call from my child to go pick her up from somewhere !!!!



law of averages Karl


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> law of averages Karl


yup, might go and see my brother, not seen him for 2 weeks we can celebrate spurs winning yesterday !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2012)

rochie said:


> does that sound selfish ?



No Karl, it doesn't. The silence sounds so sweetly .


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

Wurger said:


> No Karl, it doesn't. The silence sounds so sweetly .



you are so right my friend


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

rochie said:


> yup, might go and see my brother, not seen him for 2 weeks we can celebrate spurs winning yesterday !



My wife ain't happy about that result....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2012)

As long as Sunderland and Newcastle win, I'm happy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2012)

Sipping Coffee, and eating some cake....it's tough but someones gotta do it....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2012)

Relaxing after another good day on GP placement and an evening of rugby training...


----------



## Jack_Hill (Oct 9, 2012)

Reading Clostermann thread while tv on : Aeronavale pilots training.
True, not kidding.
Hi all.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 9, 2012)

Procrastinating...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

currently watching Manchester United beating Arsenal, lead 2-0 with 10 minutes to go...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Staropramen, Zywiec and Corona, reading posts on the forum, while The Hunt for Red October is playing...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 3, 2012)

Borodin, one ping only!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2012)

Resting after my shift. Where do all the people fly while the recession deepening?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

They just do it to annoy you Wojtek, my dear friend, to make your shifts unbearably long!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2012)

I think you are right my friend. However 24h isn't too long period of time. But a long monitoring of a half of the Polish airspace makes me blind at the end of a shift. Thanks to Lord the way to a toiled is known by heart.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Borodin, one ping only!



One ping only, Vasili

At one of my sisters house, she has a genertor.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2012)

A ping generator?  I thought it was called a little bit different in the English.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

To Havana, where the friendship is warm...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> One ping only, Vasili
> 
> At one of my sisters house, she has a genertor.


If I'm not mistaken, he said "One ping and one ping only..."


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

On the forum and watching my Michael Palin's New Europe DVD's...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2012)

Listening to a soundtrack for Transformers movie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wondering what happened to the forum today, after finally getting back on it again....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)

Reorganizing my model table, got another multi-drawer storage unit. Oh, and enjoying some Concord grapes to.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2012)

watching the lightning light up the night sky..


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

_Monday blues..._

Can't be bothered go back to work tonight....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2012)

Concords and Lightnings all in one thread - wow!
Waiting for a new glass display cabinet to be delivered, and wondering how the **** I'm going to assemble it by myself!!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just me and three SPAMMERS chillin' in the forum right now.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2012)

forum time...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice bunch of guys Wayne, just misunderstood. I told them if they survived a trial by fire, ohhhh sayyyy, a flame thrower to the face, I would refer them to Wojtek. 

Geo


----------



## stona (Nov 12, 2012)

Working.

Trying to make this lot work properly,well talk to the network that's supposed to control it 







Steve


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2012)

Wondering what would happen if Steve took the blue wire and put it where the red wire goes, then took the green wire and .....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2012)

I believe Terry, that it would become known as the INFAMOUS SPAGHETTI INCIDENT.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Teabreak at work....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2012)

Crackers Cheese!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you sure everthing is in the right place Steve!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve...do any of those go to "11"?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2012)

Somethings are better left unsolved really...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 13, 2012)

Afternoon coffee, television and cigarettes...*deep relaxed happy sigh*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Reading and posting on the forum, with a cuppa!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2012)

Knitting socks for christmas gifts, drinking coffee, watching tv - and taking a break now and then.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

Bit of Tv and more importantly the forum....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2012)

My other hobby, besides this one, is trying to rile up the masses on the CBC web pages. Today's article was about culling the wolves in BC. So far, I've been banned once for eight months. 










Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2012)

Starting the new season of Alphas on the box...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm listening to Mark Knopfler's songs trying to understand lirycs without a dictionary.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck, Wotjek! English is my first language and I have a hard time!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you Paul. My hearing has gotten better since my eyesight got worse.


----------



## Torch (Nov 20, 2012)

Just getting things done around the house on a day off after working from 1:30am to 20:30 Sat night,that was not a fun day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2012)

Minutes away from a Hazelnut flavoured Moccona Coffee...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 1, 2012)

Drinking Aldi's Latte Macchiato, have been exploring the perfume samples I had a good bagful of today at the local makeup/meds shop, and pondering making swatches of the nail glitters and the nail polish I bought yesterday and today.
Did I ever tell you guys that I *love* glitter and glam stuff and nail polish???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2012)

Planning a road trip to the Glenn Martin museum!


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 1, 2012)

..its 04h50 CET and I'm at work...( but on a break I hasten to add..)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Did I ever tell you guys that I *love* glitter and glam stuff and nail polish???



Sorry Maria, had Terry's voice in my head saying that! 
So, no new JG26 stuff then, hmmmm? 

Trawling the forum, cuppa and 'The Hunt For Red October' on the picture box... Just waiting for the 'Monday blues' to kick in!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Been reading about Sunset Boulevard and some of its landmark places... 8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm heading bed slowly. I have to be on duty tomorrow.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2012)

Is about to do my nails for this week, plus mom gave me an interesting book today, I think I'll read a little:
Dino Knudsen: Øjenvidner til Besættelsen . danskere beretter om hverdag og krig, 1940 - 1945.
(Dino Knudsen: Eyewitness to the german occupation - danes tells about everyday life and war, 1940 - 1945.)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2012)

Working through the first terms work from med school in preparation for exams next week. It is this point you begin to realise how much work we've done...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just in from work, feel like sh*te, nosebleed, cough....tired, exhausted, run down, the sooner December is over and done with the better, bloody cold! *sniff* *cough* *sneeze*...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2012)

Look after yourself Jan, take care man....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Look after yourself Jan, take care man....



I'm with you Wayne. 

Jan, drink a glass of vodka with some of pepper and go bed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciated! 
Take it that is has to be Polish vodka of course my friend?  

Enjoying the Friday afternoon, is what I'm doing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)

laxing on the couch....coffee in hand!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2012)

Laxing on the couch? Doesn't that make a mess ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Was thinking the same thing, what does SWMBO have to say about that??

Still battling that blasted cold bug, hopefully feel well enough tonight for a few chilled ones with a couple of pals from work...


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2012)

Staying up at 2AM and fooling around with the PC... xD


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2012)

Back from the Welsh Valley's (think Middle Earth ) after coaching a bit of rugby out there. Now trying to find some motivation to do some revision for the exams and avoid watching more iPlayer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Laxing on the couch? Doesn't that make a mess ?



Nah....Re-laxing and SWMBO is on the other end!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Take it that is has to be Polish vodka of course my friend?



Yes, of course Pal . But don't drink anything what is of less than 45 per-cent.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tearing up yet another loosing lottery ticket!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2012)

....sorry Buck...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 16, 2012)

Watching Sons of Anarchy on the telly and zapping around online.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2012)

Just got done watching The International. Not a bad movie either. Checking up on everything going on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2012)

It's that time of night when I slip on the forum...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2012)

Watching the rain again, and marvelling at its direction. It's gone left, right, horizontal and diagonal. Just wondering if it'll get around to going up instead of down .... man, what a hectic, interesting life I lead .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Getting slowly ready for work, while the Monday Blues points finger and laughs at me....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2012)

Thinking about tomorrows list of jobs to get done....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

watching Manchester United V Swansea


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2012)

Raising my post-count


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Being lazy on the Couch...


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2012)

waiting to go to work, got 85 people arriving to spend the next 3 days at the hotel !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

Wondering why I'm still awake...


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 24, 2012)

Starting on my JG4 logo sets!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2012)

rochie said:


> waiting to go to work, got 85 people arriving to spend the next 3 days at the hotel !



No modelling then Karl...bummer man....


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2012)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> Starting on my JG4 logo sets!



For some reason, I read this as "JG4 Lego sets" and really wanted to ask where you got it. LOL

Right now, sitting at my computer, feelin miserable. Got steamrolled by some sinus thing last night, shivering so hard I hurt this morning (Advil hasn't kicked in yet) and you don't even want to know what it took to clear out my sinuses this morning. Wife and kiddo still coughing, but hopefully we're all on the mend. Now...where'd I put that adult beverage...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2012)

Posting on an internet forum. 


Wheels


----------



## bromhead (Dec 25, 2012)

watching it snow in dallas for the first time in a few years


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

Watching the A-league Soccer Adelaide V Brisbane...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 17, 2013)

It's 9.45am, sitting here in me boxers watching Looney Toons.......

How good can life get I ask you!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 17, 2013)

N4521U said:


> It's 9.45am, sitting here in me boxers watching Looney Toons.......
> 
> How good can life get I ask you!!!!!!



Prime time viewing Bill!!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 17, 2013)

Big old bowl of "Fruit Loops" is the only thing I can think of to add. Or maybe "Frosted Flakes"


----------



## N4521U (Jan 17, 2013)

Had Cheerios for brekkie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

trying to get a coffee from my darling wife....


----------



## stona (Jan 18, 2013)

Watching the snow slowly cover the cars on my drive. I'm either staying in or getting the shovel out!
Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2013)

Watching no snow fall across the cars and 2 grumpy kids because there is no snow falling across the cars.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2013)

Njoying a coffee from my new Espresso machine...


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching hockey!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2013)

watching the idiot box laxing on the couch...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Njoying a coffee from my new Espresso machine...


 Your wife? 

Enjoying a cup of smoking hot brewerage, telly's on with Ancient Discoveries, remembering the days when Discovery, History, National Geographic and other channels where actually factual channels, with _no_ f*cking 'reality' shows as far as ones eye could see, oh them memories!
Discovery? Factual Channel of the Year?? B*llshit!! They must created and handed themselves that award!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Thinking about a cappuccino....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh? Do you have a machine, or were you going to do the Baldric method?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2013)

Wishing someone would bring me breakfast


----------



## Crunch (Jan 24, 2013)

Mmmmmm.... Breakfast..... I'm working at 3am. Doing bird-proofing at a major Sydney hospital. Right now I'm on traffic control duty, as we're blocking part of the road with a cherry picker.

We've had 1 car come past in 4 hours.

I'm actually annoyed too, I wanted to get this job wrapped up tonight, but we're going to run out of gear  

Then when I get home, grabbing the fishing gear and heading out to the rocks, there's still marlin about!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2013)

getting annoyed at some sh!tty Soccer being played by our local team...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2013)

Having a break from the frustrations of conflicting information in research (sure most of us have been there!).


----------



## Erich (Jan 25, 2013)

Terry what in the world are you talking about ........... ? har har

the inevitable taxes for the past week.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Having a break from the frustrations of conflicting information in research (sure most of us have been there!).



Oh yeah....

relaxing ON the forum...


----------



## rochie (Jan 28, 2013)

doing decals on yellow 7 of IV Jg301


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 28, 2013)

Having a stressful 1/2 hour with my older daughter making her wear a black elastic bandage for her ankle, she insists the bandage needs to be pink or violet.


----------



## rochie (Jan 28, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> Having a stressful 1/2 hour with my older daughter making her wear a black elastic bandage for her ankle, she insists the bandage needs to be pink or violet.


been there and done that my friend !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2013)

To be hones... I'm watching CSI Miami series on TV.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 30, 2013)

Trying to stay afloat. Four inches of rain in the last five and a half hours! River running through the town has overflowed its banks, thank goodness we are up on a hill and have plenty of suplies, there is no going out now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2013)

're-arranging my nuts...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2013)

Waiting for my dinner.


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2013)

waiting for a woman in a big white dress to sit down so i can send her wedding meal to the 100 people she has invited !

hurry up for gods sake, why wait till now to go to the toilet ????????


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2013)

Having coffee...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2013)

Drinking some seltzer water, listending to NPR Car Talk and making some marinade for my steaks tonight.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2013)

Listening to Bruce Springsteen's song "Nothing Man".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2013)

Getting ready to work on my Stoof.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2013)

Watching the U.S.Open, having a cup of tea(sugar,no cream), scanning the forum, waiting for the day to cool down so I can cut the lawns, and pouting over the crappy fit of the wing-tips on my spitfire. Awaiting the build Aaron.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2013)

okay....what the hell was this all about, double freakin' post

Geo


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 11, 2013)

Posting on this internet forum. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2013)

Relaxing on the forum...and off to bed shortly...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2013)

Getting ready to post a shot or two of what's done on the Stoof.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2013)

Wondering what the H*ll a Stoof is ........


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 12, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Wondering what the H*ll a Stoof is ........


Same here.


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2013)

An S-2 I believe...

I'm working the night shift...think I'll make a coffee....


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2013)

Drinking.......... trying to figure how I can fix these guns on my Lanc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 12, 2013)

Procrastinating.....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2013)

Stoof = S2F

Drinking homemade icetea (no sweetener), listening to my youngest boy play acoustic guitar and my wife arranging the times for Dad's memorial. God I don't want to go...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you Matt. Sorry guys. Stoof: S-2F Tracker, built my Grumman. Just got done filling and sanding the seams on the fuselage.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the clarification on Stoof meaning S2F. 

Shutting down the computer and heading to bed.


Wheels


----------



## s1chris (Aug 13, 2013)

Sat in my car, checking the site and reading this months flypast while my daughter has Tap and Ballet lessons. 
Sounds crap but its the most peaceful hour and half of the week. 

Bliss!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2013)

I remember that Chris! With my daughter it was tap and ballet, and then guitar, and then ....... she's at 'Uni' now!
Thanks for the clarification on 'Stoof' Matt. It actually makes more sense than the average American aircraft identification, where there can be two or more types with the same number (example - F-4). Names are much easier !!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hah! Gotta love a man that takes his girl to ballet and spends all his time on the internets.  I get it. While I enjoy my boys soccer, baseball was a fricken chore and I did anything to avoid that 3-4 hour borefest. Once they asked me to keep "score" for the game by marking all the pitches, strikes, balls, bases made and all that silly ****. I cussed so much trying to keep up that I was never asked to do it again. Mission accomplished.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 14, 2013)

Procrastinating....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

Good one Matt!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2013)

sittin' here drinking a beer and smoking a cigar...contemplating the many (and most effective) ways to torture insurance people...


----------



## s1chris (Aug 14, 2013)

Matt - To be fair my daighter can start playing baseball if that free's up 3-4 hours time for me. Just need to figure out how to turn my VW golf into a mobile model building shop. 

Terry - i see you are at the expensive but quiet stage of having children then.


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2013)

just sat on here waiting to go to work !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2013)

chilling on couch not worrying about nuthin'


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking at early Hemis on YouTube and Harley Davidson Bobber styled bikes....Flatheads next..

Dear Santa!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2013)

Hunting for spammers.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Hunting for spammers.


It's a never-ending task, but you guys are doing a hellova job keeping 'em out


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 15, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxzG3XbA5uE_ 'Beautiful Tokyo' by 3 misfits called Gajin Invasion... a niched sub-cult classic tune?!?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2013)

Being forced to hear the dreadful movie Passenger 57 since the only working computer is in the same room as the TV. Thankfully the movie will be over in less than 15 minutes. 


Wheels


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 16, 2013)

Slowly sweating inside while at a residence terminal, thinking how ineffectual the working support team (I was at earlier) actually are.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 16, 2013)

Finishing my first week back at work from the two week summer shutdown. 
Today couldn't have come soon enough. Roll on Christmas!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2013)

Sitting here Dazzled by our new Banner!!!!!!!!!!!
"another drink please"!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2013)

Enjoying a family size glass of Maker's Mark.


----------



## tomo pauk (Aug 17, 2013)

Selling food


----------



## Readie (Aug 17, 2013)

writing to David Cameron (again) complaining about the latest relevation that 'top civil servants get their income tax paid, free cars and other expensive perks'... all in it together? my arse.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2013)

Watching the opening game of the EPL....Westham V Cardiff


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 17, 2013)

Listening to my wife on the phone talking to her dad explain why he weighs 116lbs.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2013)

Readie said:


> writing to David Cameron (again) complaining about the latest relevation that 'top civil servants get their income tax paid, free cars and other expensive perks'... all in it together? my arse.



that quite a Relevation, hic, mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2013)

Going through photos I took at the little airshow today. First one all year. Hope it's not the only one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2013)

Coffee Time!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Going through photos I took at the little airshow today. First one all year. Hope it's not the only one.


Up here in Northern California, our options are limited. Typically, the Redding Airshow is every-other year but recently, it's been three years between shows. There is the Father's Day Fly-in here at Benton, but I missed that because of the wreck.

Oherwise, The closest thing is the Fire Bomber traffic to Redding (RDD) Airport and I am west of it, so I can see them coming and going occasionally...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2013)

Dave, I hope your recovery is going well. We have not had any airshows locally this year. Winston Salem will be Sept. 20th through the 21st or 2nd. Not sure.
Just got done posting yesterdays airshow shots.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Top Tens on Discovery, always makes me smile, seeing F-117 in the Fighters Top Ten....


----------



## Geedee (Aug 18, 2013)

Currently on the outside of a load of 'Bud' beers and getting quitely mellowed . Have been working on my '51 for most of the afternoon,...annoyed the neighburs (who cares how loud a flight sim Merlin is anywhay  ) and am just chilling out till another éxciting (read boring as flip !) day in the office....yaaaaaawwwnnnnnnnnnnnn !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, old chap, you just have to turn your office into a B-29 cockpit and that would make work more fun, right?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 19, 2013)

Now there's an idea


----------



## rochie (Aug 20, 2013)

sat in my office watching my chefs do all the work !

that's what i pay 'em for anyway.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Im going to the Angels baseball game in an hour. The team sucks, but the tickets are free.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah, the Angels have fallen flat on thier face this season...they're my home team so I still pull for 'em but sometimes I think Gene Autry is rolling in his grave after a season like this...


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

Considering.... pondering.... and thinking.

Something needs to be done and changed.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2013)

Listining to music..... and keeping my eye on the board.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Chilling on the couch ..was watching a sh!tty footy match...glad that's over...maybe I'll get a coffee....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2013)

Thinking about having a cup of tea.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Thinking about having a cup of tea.



A good choice, i like to use 2 teabags..'extra strength' for a nice strong cup!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2013)

I like the Lipton tea. It is quite strong so one teabag is enough, usually....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2013)

Glad to see your relaxing Wojtek, seeing as you seem to have the spammers in check, for now. Another sleepless night, doing some modeling, playing on-line cribbage while waiting for stuff to dry and drinking Tetleys tea, brewed for 5 minutes.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Thinking about going shopping for food and stuff. Might wait a bit, as it looks like it's going to p*ss down - don't want 'Blunderbird One' to shrink in the rain !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Glad to see your relaxing Wojtek, seeing as you seem to have the spammers in check, for now.....
> 
> Geo



THX Geo. However I keep track of watching them all the time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2013)

Coffee!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Getting a pizza, or kebab, or Chinese.....decisions, decisions....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Beer first old boy - then have all of the above !


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2013)

Listening to Car Talk on NPR, eating a few chocolate covered esspresso beans and drinking a seltzer water. Working up enthusiasm to clean up the kitchen and mosey into the garage.


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds like a plan Matt. What are doing in your garage?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2013)

Need to break down some boxes for recycle pick up on Monday and clean up my F150 truck box contents because I donated the vehicle to the vets. My box had all kinds of offroad tools and accessories that I need to either put in my son's truck or toss. Also need to rearrange my camping gear now that my oldest boy is goes into the woods. Finally have got to get my remaining shotguns put into the house. I cleaned them up a couple of weeks ago, but they are still sitting in hard cases. General clean up really. With both of my boys and their crap, my man cave is not so much a man cave anymore.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2013)

Cleaned the truck and the house today. Watching a little preseason football now.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking for my HARS thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2013)

Try this:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/albion-park-hars-aviation-museum-37078.html


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey!, there it is!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 25, 2013)

Watching Star Trek TOS 
"Star Trek" This Side of Paradise (TV Episode 1967) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2013)

Trying to decide whether or not to take 'Blunderbird One' for a speed trial into town. But with all the hills around here, it might not make it !


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy Eff! Spent 30min watching their videos. And I want more. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU8XqHom_ho_


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

I know that feeling Matt.
I have to have a big clear out of my stores and garage.... I have cut back on the car fix up business and found things like jacks that fit cars like a 1965 Morris. Do I REALLY need them?
Do I need enough sheet metal to build half of the QE2?
My missus laughs at my hoarding....
I see it as an unwillingness to be wasteful


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2013)

trying to watch football and cricket at the same time, whilst stooging around on here !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Watching Thunderball....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 25, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Holy Eff! Spent 30min watching their videos. And I want more.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug_
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2013)

Friday night, midnight, left for Suffolk, Va. Got there at 6 A.M. Started packing my sisters house and moving her to Stafford, Va. a little over 200 miles north where she lived. Had to drive the moving truck through some nondriving traffic. And after a total of 980 miles I got home at midnight last night. 
So...................I'm recovering from that ordeal.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

You deserve a case of beer young man!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2013)

I was thinking more along the lines a of a fifth of Wild Turkey Russell's Reserve.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 25, 2013)

You realize that as a former professional mover, I merely chuckled at that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Watching Avengers Assemble.....
Have to say that USS Constellation CV 64, looks a bit different, from what I remember....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

rochie said:


> trying to watch football and cricket at the same time, whilst stooging around on here !


So, how many runs did the 'Goalie' score, and how many goals per innings?!!
And was the batsman declared 'Out - off side'?!!
Aaron, sounds like you had a wee bit of driving to do then !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 26, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> You realize that as a former professional mover, I merely chuckled at that.



Hey Paul, I got up at 2 A.M. Friday morning and did all that driving with only an hour since that 2 A.M. wake up.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> So, how many runs did the 'Goalie' score, and how many goals per innings?!!
> And was the batsman declared 'Out - off side'?!!
> Aaron, sounds like you had a wee bit of driving to do then !



Yes sir Terry, I did. The last thing I remember Saturday was shutting my eyes when I laid down to go to sleep. No dreams....no nothing.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah yes, sleep! I vaguely remember it ..... !


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Listening to Stephen Lynch while surfing the net...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdJVBI33QYs_

R16+ (language)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbe0VwOjdD8_


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looking for more Milwaukee Road books.....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2013)

Listining and watching the StarWars music...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lb361jOpdM_


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2013)

Fighting off a migraine.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2013)

Forum, waiting for the English Premier League game to start...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2013)

Forum...and waiting for the English Premier League game to start...naturally the Westham game...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2013)

Sitting at the airport. Waiting on my flight to New York City.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2013)

Fixing breakfast (toast and bacon) and watching The Rifleman


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

Having 5 minutes after a day on the beach, swimming with the missus and our labradors.
Perfect day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2013)

Watching Edinburgh Military Tatoo....got to love bagpipes!


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

In Scotland I agree.
Here Noooooooooooooooo.... its the most miserable wailing I have heard since the last time I listened to Phil Collins


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2013)

Bit like football then - an agonisingly boring waste of time and effort.


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Noooo.... football is life.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

Dunno, I like the drum pipes especially when they strike up Scotland The Brave


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Bit like football then - an agonisingly boring waste of time and effort.



Would that be cricket then old bean?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Watching Edinburgh Military Tatoo....got to love bagpipes!



My senior year in college our Pipe Band (me included) made a tape to submit to participate in it and was accepted, AFTER I had graduated!

Still very cool to watch, in spite of my bitterness.


----------



## Readie (Sep 2, 2013)

Contemplating the sins of the world in the early evening sunshine


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 12, 2013)

Counting and rolling pennies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

Enjoying some time on the forum...been missing out a bit lately...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmmmm....you seeing someone, something else? 
Getting rid of old work uniforms, since we've gone from navy blue, to black!
Which is good, more space to store kits, right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

nah mate, just been busy, busy busy....and with my Father-in-law having had a major operation 2 weeks ago and in hospital, been distracted there as well....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> nah mate, just been busy, busy busy....and with my Father-in-law having had a major operation 2 weeks ago and in hospital, been distracted there as well....


Please, do forward my very best get well soon wishes pal!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2013)

Yawning.... yawning... yawning....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2013)

Trying to get to sleep...working the night-shift for the next two weeks.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hanging out with all my friends on the forum....







Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Reading about John Ericsson's torpedo, destroyer and contra rotating propeller....learn something new everyday!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

And his mobile 'phone? (I'll get me coat ....)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2013)

*sighs and shakes his head in despair*


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Hanging out with all my friends on the forum....
> 
> View attachment 243780
> 
> ...


Well look at that, the guests are Me262 enthusiasts!


----------



## Readie (Sep 23, 2013)

Sitting down, full of food and afters. Just watched a cookery programme about belly pork... ummm, maybe tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

thinking about a Coffee and who will win the rights to watching their English premier league team play shortly....Me Westham game or SWMBO the Manchester United game...guess I'm pushing sh!t uphill....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Looking through the boxes of my two 1/35 88mm Flak 37's....and the two 1/48 Harvard Mk. 4's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Letting my mum and dad know that I'm thinking about them, love and miss them, something that every parent need, should and deserve to know and I make sure that mine does.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2013)

good on ya Jan!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 29, 2013)

Going back to washing the dishes by hand. One of those chores that never ends...


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2013)

Sipping a nice glass of Devil's Cut bourbon.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Sipping a nice glass of Devil's Cut bourbon.


Thought you were gonna send some of that out here...you know, for medicinal purposes


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2013)

Resizing down drawings for PZL P-24F/G


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just finished my soup prep and put it in the slow cooker. Gonna drink a seltzer water and drive some items up to a local donations center.


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

A relaxing late breakfast with bacon, hogs pudding, mushrooms, pork sausages, baked beans, fried tomato and scrambled egg. Toast and marmalade and a nice cup of tea.
Very nice.
I think I may have eaten a bit too much though......


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2013)

Drinking coffee and eating Tim Tams.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2013)

Having an apple. Thinking about a cup of hot tea.


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

Chores done.
Sitting down watching the news, on the forum and sipping a cup of tea.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2013)

Getting ready for physical therapy...

Be real glad when all this crap is over with :/


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Pub!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2013)

Wondering what the heck Tim Tams are, and wishing I was in the pub - with Jan buying !


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Getting ready for physical therapy...
> 
> Be real glad when all this crap is over with :/



I bet you will Dave. How long have you left?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2013)

Still have a ways to go, yet, John...

The left collarbone after all this time hasn't set yet, and my lower back around the L5 is REALLY sore still.

On the upside, the right foot has healed well and while continues to be very tender, is usable. I've been walking now pretty much without the cane. I do keep the cane handy though, because it's useful to poke at children and small animals


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> A relaxing late breakfast with bacon, hogs pudding, mushrooms, pork sausages, baked beans, fried tomato and scrambled egg. Toast and marmalade and a nice cup of tea.
> Very nice.
> I think I may have eaten a bit too much though......



Ya think!?

And what are Tim Tams?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2013)

huh...my post got lost aparently...lmao

To answer both Matt Terry, a "Tim Tam" is a tasty Australian treat along the lines of a chocolate covered cookie...kind like a rectangular version of a chocolate covered Oreo cookie with chocolate innards (instead of the white stuff)


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sitting on the sofa with a Labrador either side reading my posts....
Nothing to do with my snacks tray I suppose


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2013)

What the heck is "Hogs Pudding"????????????


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

Its 'andsome my bird.

A sausage similar to black pudding and haggis, from the south-west of England, notably Devon and Cornwall. 
Paler in colour than black pudding, it is a pale pinkish cream, and consists of delicious pork fat, suet, bread and oatmeal, and occasionally various bits of offal, like lungs and liver.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Ya think!?
> 
> And what are Tim Tams?



The best biscuits ever. Damn they're good....


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep; I like 'em. You can get ones with sickly sweet berry syrup inside - I can't remember the flavour, but chuck the packet in the fridge and eat them cold! Mmmmmm!

I've been recovering from a bad dose of bronchitis and have been off work for two weeks. Went back at the beginning of the week and am on a day off; taking a line up of pills and medication that'd make an LA street hawker envious. 

To cheer myself up I had drive thru KFC on the way to work the other night. Sweet sinful heaven! KFC's like sleeping with a cheap whore; you come out covered in a sticky mess and you feel bad afterwards, but boy, it was good when you had it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just woke up at 02:33 am, so...hanging out on forum for a bit....
Bacon anyone?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> The best biscuits ever. Damn they're good....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> Its 'andsome my bird.
> 
> A sausage similar to black pudding and haggis, from the south-west of England, notably Devon and Cornwall.
> Paler in colour than black pudding, it is a pale pinkish cream, and consists of delicious pork fat, suet, bread and oatmeal, and occasionally various bits of offal, like lungs and liver.



Geez.. have you called the mixture sausage? .... tragedy.....


----------



## Readie (Oct 5, 2013)

There are lots of different styles of Hogs Pud.... every butcher has their own receipt, some spicier than others.
Hogs is much nicer than the revolting black pudding 

I like saveloy sausages too, lovely hot or cold. 

http://www.rooksonline.co.uk/category/c16-cooked-meat-and-delicatessen/


So, there we have two different but, delicious sausages. I'll leave the condiment choice to you. hahahaha


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2013)

... you have never eaten an origin suausage . The one above is the poor substitute for only. I have never found bread or oatmeal in sausage. Here in Poland evan wieners don't consist of a such mixture.  This is a sausage.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2013)

Ah, so that's what a Tim Tam is - nice!
John, why are your Labradors reading your posts ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2013)

YUM. My former Mother-In-Law made the best Kielbasa.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2013)

Wurger said:


> ... you have never eaten an origin suausage . The one above is the poor substitute for only. I have never found bread or oatmeal in sausage. Here in Poland evan wieners don't consist of a such mixture.  This is a sausage.....



Damn skippy! That's a fookin' sausage any day of the week!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ah, kielbasa, One of my favorites!
Boiled potatoes, butter and saurekraut mashed all together with crispy fried slices...
Heaven!!!!
Or at least as far as my Athiest ass is going to get!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hanging out on the asylum, as I woke too........early, again!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm in my padded cell too....


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

I have escaped hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa  sane at last..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2013)

Readie said:


> I have escaped hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa  sane at last..



It won't last....you WILL be back!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2013)

They just let him think that he 'escaped', this is all part of an evil plan, by the asylum management.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> They just let him think that he 'escaped', this is all part of an evil plan, by the asylum management.....



Yep you're right....no escape is possible....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

......hang on...how did I end up outside, here!?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2013)

Been thrown out of the pub then old boy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

....no, old chap, I'm outside my padded accommodation.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah! Don't worry, the nurse will be along soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Better be old boy.....I'm, we're late for my sponge bath!


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

HOI.... I have been bubbled up. I thought I had escaped but.... some bastard gave me the wrong map and I broke into my cell after going around in a huge circle....
Oh well, the foods nice, got wifi ,I can fart to my hearts content and there is always someone to pass the time of day with


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

So, you're little miss fartypants then?


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> So, you're little miss fartypants then?




Au contraire mon capitan.... there is nothing 'little' about my farts


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2013)

Of course , Saddam's mustard gas is nothing comparing to your farts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2013)

So all this hoohah about chemical weapons in Syria is b*ll*cks. They've been right here in the UK, near a Naval dockyard no less, all this time!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2013)

updating the site of the Fokker G-1 foundation: SFG-1 - Home


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

'So all this hoohah about chemical weapons in Syria is b*ll*cks. They've been right here in the UK, near a Naval dockyard no less, all this time! '

Afraid so old chap.... 
I had a terrier dog years ago and when someone I didn't want to insisted on visting my house I would feed him with cheddar cheese. This would brew nicely and produce the most god awfull stench... never failed  He hated visitors as much as I did and proved usefull when the Rotary Club were on the earhole at Christmas.


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

'Of course , Saddam's mustard gas is nothing comparing to your farts.'

Saddam's Mustard? Never heard of that 

On my very best days... when even the missus, the kids and dogs have had enough. I would have to say 'yes'.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2013)

Just wasting time...............


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> '
> 
> Saddam's Mustard? Never heard of that





Checking on spammers....


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

Found any?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cooking a corn dog and some french fries.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> Found any?



Nope. However I noted several attempts but they failed at either registration or logging in.


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

That's good, keep the buggers at bay


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Cooking a corn dog and some french fries.



Isn't that illegal ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> That's good, keep the buggers at bay



Sure, I do.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> Isn't that illegal ?



With bacon only..


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Sure, I do.



Eternal vigilance 


Still time to get the pan out while Matt cooks his 'corn dog'


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

Searching the internet for the last box of my favourite sweets... Rowntrees fruit gums.








The ones you buy now are not the same.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought that eating dogs were illegal....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2013)

Well how do you cook a corndog with french fries? I can never get my french fries to stay lit
.
(I'll show my way out)


----------



## Readie (Oct 11, 2013)

haha... very good.
I'm not quite sure what a 'corn dog' is.
A corn coloured dog?
A hotdog made with corn?
Can you have corn people living in Cornsville?
If it snows.. does it snow corn flakes?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2013)

It's a hot dog with a wooden stick shoved up it's length [ala Lucky style], dipped in corn bread batter. I ate two and a handful of fries and was sick to my stomach for the next 3hrs. I knew better...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just watched this 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0iEqLorxF4_ on YouTube, the sight, the sound...!
A Super G start up!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2013)

Well that's obvious...forum and coffee..!


----------



## Readie (Oct 13, 2013)

Just a quick visit inbetween doing things... more like defending our tea from 2 Labradors


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm almost ready for a walk with my dog. It's drizzling at the moment and I don't feel like going outside.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2013)

Listening to football pre-game, drinking some coffee and refilling my artificial sweetener container.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2013)

Working on the Tracker and trying to finish the Spitfire.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)

Having a cup of hot tea.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2013)

Seems a few of us are enjoying hot beverages....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Getting rid of some old rubbish and empty kit boxes, after emptying them of useful parts....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2013)

being in two minds....


----------



## Readie (Oct 16, 2013)

wondering how the **** I am going to fit everything I need to do into Monday....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2013)

Sitting. Just have returned from a walk with my dog.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

Retirement sounds great, Wurger. Finished my Asian marinade for my chicken thighs I'm throwing on the grill. Decided against BBQ sauce.


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Full of lamb stew, sitting down and trying to find the will power to get off my arse and get on....


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 18, 2013)

Have watched the All Blacks wipe all before them in 2013, one more win over the Wallabies will do nicely tomorrow night. Contemplating some more work on the eduard 1:48 Fokker E.V, but thinking more about taking my mate's Tiger Moth up for some upside down fun and a few circuits with some new guys keen to learn how to fly it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2013)

watching the A league Soccer our home team currently leads 2-0


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Watching Tora! Tora! Tora!....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2013)

Drinking some iced tea and half watching the Man U game waiting for the Seattle Sounders vs Dallas MLS game.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

WatchingTV but not sure why.....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2013)

TV will do that to you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Same here.....fell into watching Treehouse Masters....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> TV will do that to you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## stona (Oct 20, 2013)

Struggling with the rather vague fit of a PCM 1/32 Fw 190 A. It's a bit of a bar steward.
Steve


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2013)

Hope it works without to much effort Steve.
Getting ready to go out and do some work on my El Camino.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2013)

Eating a bowl of cottage cheese with pineapple chunks on top.


----------



## Readie (Oct 20, 2013)

Wondering what this coming week holds in store....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2013)

House work, cooking a stew and fitting in a few adult beverages.
Modeling soon!


----------



## rochie (Oct 20, 2013)

missing "finding bigfoot" while the missus watches X factor !!!


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 20, 2013)

Playing Candy Crush saga.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to hit the sack.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2013)

about to log off and bet to bed...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2013)

Trying to help others.


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2013)

writing a menu, but mind has gone blank !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

About to drink my Cappuccino that I just made...and watch NBL Basketball


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2013)

Sitting here having some coffee...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hanging out on the forum, on the computer....take time to get used to the massive 19" screen again!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm having a can of T-Stoff.... I should have one more in my fridge...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2013)

T-stoff? What is the domestic version difference from C-stoff? 

Wife cleaning the kitchen and me watching her lovely azz.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I'm having a can of T-Stoff.... I should have one more in my fridge...



Me too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> T-stoff? What is the domestic version difference from C-stoff?
> 
> Wife cleaning the kitchen and me watching her lovely azz.



Would it kill you to post a picture?
Or would she?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2013)

The Liquor Barn is carrying St. Pauli Girl Dark again...

And so I'm enjoying one (ok, a few) and I'm not even gonna comment on the post above me


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Show and tell?? 

Not long awake, contemplating getting up....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> T-stoff? What is the domestic version difference from C-stoff?



The T-stoff is a liquid of of yellowish or amber tinge although the brownish sub-type is better sometimes. The C-stoff is a clear liquid being a basis of many different in voltage tipples.
The mixture of the T-stoff and the C-stoff is explosive highly, especially for women. Usually it is used for drugging of them.


----------



## s1chris (Oct 26, 2013)

What am I doing now? Nothing other than looking forward to my trip to RAF Scampton on Monday. I can hear that Dambusters theme tune in my head now. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2013)

Make the most of it Chris - 617 Sqn are to be disbanded !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Say WHAT!!??


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)

Reading posts here.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Say WHAT!!??



Yep, as of early next year I believe.


----------



## s1chris (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah I've heard that they will turn Scampton into a heritage site and keep the museum etc.
I hope that Lincolnshire council follow through with the plans. Will be sure to take lots of photographs where permitted anyway. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Yep, as of early next year I believe.



Disgrace old boy!

Done a bit of housework, got rid a few bits and bobs, more next weekend when I'm not doing a Sunday (stock take) shift....
Some unused clothes for charity etc., etc...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2013)

At work earning the Yankee Dollar.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> At work earning the Yankee Dollar.



I'm offended! How do you know that it's a 'Yankee' Dollar, could be Rebel/Confederate Dollar!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm offended! How do you know that it's a 'Yankee' Dollar, could be Rebel/Confederate Dollar!


I'm offended that you think that Confederate money looks like American money! (Confederate currency looked much bettr)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

...and today (unfortunately) is worth more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sitting in the Prince George airport, waiting to fly to Vancouver. Going to see John Cleese in concert tomorrow night.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm offended that you think that Confederate money looks like American money! (Confederate currency looked much bettr)



I'm offended that you're offended, I find that very offensive!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm offended that you're offended, I find that very offensive!




And I'm offended that both of you are offended and finding this very offensive as well. So I'm forewarning both of you.


----------



## javlin (Oct 26, 2013)

House maintaince re-staining the roof of the porch and then re-apply some chaulking on some floor tiles on a repair acouple weeks back.


----------



## Readie (Oct 26, 2013)

Wurger said:


> And I'm offended that both of you are offended and finding this very offensive as well. So I'm forewarning both of you.



and I'm even more offended that you found the offence taken offensive.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

All you guys have offended me, I am contacting the UN to have you banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2013)

The UN offends me. What happens now ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> All you guys have offended me, I am contacting the UN to have you banned.



Nope.. they are very busy with banning of the Santa Clause. But you get the first place on my list of ears.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've already banned the UN, for being offensively offensive, in a politically correct incorrect way.....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> The UN offends me. What happens now ?



Achtung !!! Take cover...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2013)

Making a grocery list. Wife and I having a romantic dinner with both boys out of the house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Making a grocery list. Wife and I having a romantic dinner with both boys out of the house.



Bacon?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2013)

Makin' bacon. That comes later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm still offended..... and made a mobile phone call expressing the depth of my outraged sensibilities.

I did say 'hello' to Obama Cameron as they may be listening.....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2013)

Getting ready to feed the dogs.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm offended that you would say hello to Obama and Cameron.
Now I'm offended that I'm offended!
Where do I go to report that?!?
Now I'm offended that I don't know the answer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2013)

Home in bed with wife...who is sleeping!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Where do I go to report that?!?



Paul , please try to call yourself through a window. Maybe there is somebody who can listen to that. 
And now I'm offended myself that I had to write it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm offended that the UN didn't notify me of the clocks changing. Half six on a Sunday morning is NOT supposed to exist !!! 
It's offensive!


----------



## Readie (Oct 27, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I'm offended that you would say hello to Obama and Cameron.
> Now I'm offended that I'm offended!
> Where do I go to report that?!?
> Now I'm offended that I don't know the answer!



I am deeply offended that that I didn't get a 'hello' from GCHQ or the American secret service. 
Am I am not good enough to spy on?
That alone is offensive let alone the offence I could take if they did...

AND I am offended that you do not know the answer to resolve your offended feelings.... I could say that if you have been offended, as a forum chum, then I am offended too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2013)

The only thing that doesn't offend me is bacon.

Ok, beer doesn't offend me either.

But that's it...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree , same here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear NSA, since you are already going through their stuff could you please drop off some bacon and beer for my good friends Dave and WOjtek? THANKS!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks a million, Pal !


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dear NSA, since you are already going through their stuff could you please drop off some bacon and beer for my good friends Dave and WOjtek? THANKS!


And I am NOT offended by that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

This forum is offensive, UN is offensive, EU is offensive, PC is offensive, the whole.....naaaah, f*ck it, I'll have another beer, then again, Budweiser and Miller is offensive!


----------



## Readie (Oct 27, 2013)

Ummmm.... an eclectic choice of offensive issues there old chap 

We are having a peaceful family night in, the heating is on, the Labrador's snoring and the forecast zephyr whistles around an Englishman's castle


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

Man that sounds lovely. Hope it turned out better than the news about it over in the states.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2013)

well my lovely wife made me a coffee....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm making a coffee myself.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting ready to have coffee also


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm at work drinking coffee


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

No coffee; zoning out after a busy night at work greasing main landing gear then driving home for an hour through pouring rain... I stink of Grease 33 - sleeping in the spare room tonite.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sitting at work, just poured a cup of coffee and am trying to figure out why a system board from a Sun Microsystem Server keeps failing. Power up for 30-45 seconds, then shuts down. Frustrating!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

> Power up for 30-45 seconds, then shuts down. Frustrating!!!



If it can't be fixed with a hammer, it's an Avionics issue...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2013)

I think it might be a matter of a cable.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Sitting at work, just poured a cup of coffee and am trying to figure out why a system board from a Sun Microsystem Server keeps failing. Power up for 30-45 seconds, then shuts down. Frustrating!!!


lol...sounds almost like an electrolytic Cap has taken a dump...

This day and age, they use the cheapest POS Caps on equipment and those are usually the first thing to go. I've repaired quite a few boards with a new .75 cent Cap from DigiKey, saving a hundred dollars or so


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> lol...sounds almost like an electrolytic Cap has taken a dump...
> 
> This day and age, they use the cheapest POS Caps on equipment and those are usually the first thing to go. I've repaired quite a few boards with a new .75 cent Cap from DigiKey, saving a hundred dollars or so



I agree, but there are many caps on the board, and several BGA (Ball Grid Array) chips on the board so between the two it is getting frustrating. I've heated the board in our specialized oven for re-flowing the BGA, but have made it worse. Hit or miss with those ovens. I may have overcooked a cap or two so maybe they will stand out now? Time time to go over it again with the multi-meter.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh bummer...hopefully you can get it figured out!

In my case, when a board goes, first thing I do is eyeball it for a bulging cap


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Ahh bummer...hopefully you can get it figured out!
> 
> In my case, when a board goes, first thing I do is eyeball it for a bulging cap



Yep, but the caps on this board are those little metal ones that generally do not bulge, they just stop working properly. Plus there are about 50 million little caps and resistors on both the top and bottom of the board. Every chip seems to have something to do with powering the system on as well. Without a schematic I'm afraid I'm lost on this one. 
Time for the dynomite.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Hang the bastard from a tree limb and work it over with a firearm of your choice!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Hang the bastard from a tree limb and work it over with a firearm of your choice!



They kinda frown upon that at work, and within the city limits as well.

So far have found 4 capacitors shorted straight to ground. removed 2 and the circuit board itself is shorted to ground. Need to remove the other 2 and see if the shortages go away. I suspect the BGA chip not too far away from them is the cause. Not much I can do in that case.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

hmmm...yeah, might have a point there regarding shooting inside of city limits...

There must be a plan B


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2013)

Off to meet a couple of pals for a few pints....I hear you ask 'will there be bacon?'

Beer and bacon.....can it really get better?


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

Have a good night out Jan.

Its a miserable night here ( and that's just me as usual). All tucked up at home, planning the next jobs sheets.


----------



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

going to play some black ops 2


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2013)

Just about to log off from the forum, and make a bacon butty, topped with extra bacon ............


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2013)

Having some of honey-cake and a glass of hot tea.


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

Watching the England team run all over the Aussies at Rugby.

Few victories are as sweet


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2013)

Listening to Seahawks NFL pre-game. Gonna grab an early afternoon beer, watch the game... and fold laundry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Been watching The Thin Man Mystery DVD's.....a quick dash out to donate some clothes, to the less fortunate....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

Going to hit the sack.


----------



## YakFlyer (Nov 6, 2013)

Doing a bit more on a 1:48 Fokker E.V, watching a doco on history channel, and then I shall probably go do some work.  
I was doing this on sunday which I wish I was doing now! 






My mate's dad in the front, shot taken by another friend flying in yet another good friend's Chipmunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)

YakFlyer said:


> Doing a bit more on a 1:48 Fokker E.V, watching a doco on history channel, and then I shall probably go do some work.
> I was doing this on sunday which I wish I was doing now!
> View attachment 247270
> 
> ...


Have to admit that I'm a little bit jealous as of right now...just a little bit.

Ok, really jealous...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Put in a couple of small no-dig veggie gardens today and now they are all composted and planted. Needed rocked round the edges to keep the possum away and loads of snail bait. Just growing lettuce, tomatoes, basil, eggplant, capsicum, zucchini, parsley and coriander and hoping the frost has finished for the year.

Now I'm supping a nice glass of chilled wine before dinner.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2013)

At work... Living vicariously through my friends in NZ, England and Australia


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

Sipping my cappuccino and enjoying a couple of monte carlo Biscuits....while cruisin' the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2013)

It is cold , dark and drizzling outside. I'm thinking about taking a nap.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Time for bed, a quick read ans then sleep. Night all.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2013)

Sleep well. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2013)

Cruisin' the forum of course!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2013)

Me too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking for a No. 405 (Vancouver) Squadron Lancaster to use as future subject....plus enjoying proper coffee...
Well, sometimes you do need smooth Swedish coffee to kickstart you in the morning.....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm going to clean a little bit the flat. But anyhow I don't file like doing that. Maybe some of coffee would make me the day ( not necessarily it has to be the smooth Swedish coffee.  The Good Lord knows only what they use for making of it. )


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I'm going to clean a little bit the flat. But anyhow I don't file like doing that. Maybe some of coffee would make me the day ( not necessarily it has to be the smooth Swedish coffee.  The Good Lord knows only what they use for making of it. )



Coffeebeans?  
Honestly, as good (smooth) as it is, I don't think that I want to know either my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Coffeebeans?
> Honestly, as good (smooth) as it is, I don't think that I want to know either my friend!



Sometimes it is better if we don't know what it is actually .  So you are right Pal.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

True Herr Dr.  
Maybe some delicious Polish beer I think.....or C/T-Stoff....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

Both variant of the stoff are in my fridge. But also I should have some of Martini somewhere.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

I might just come down to visit then....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Shaken, not stirred ...... with added bacon. Hmm, bacon martinis - could catch on !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

Humm.... baconized Martini .... sounds rather bad. I would say the C-stoff and bacon.... oh that sounds correct.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2013)

Drinking a Starbucks Refresher and trying not to do some work I brought home from the office.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

What for did you bring the work to home then?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have two presentations I have to give on Tues morning that I did not get to last week. So PowerPoint here I come.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

I see. Do you need them for morning briefing?


----------



## YakFlyer (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally made a start on a TA4, cooked breakfast, and about to sit back and watch the All Blacks take on France. Go the ABs!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Finding a No. 405 (Vancouver) Squadron subject for one of my Airfix 1/72 Lancaster B.III's, got a few....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2013)

Trying to grill steaks in 30 kts gusting winds...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 9, 2013)

Doing a bit of catch-up and just downloaded all the finished GB19 pics. Now time for a nice strong black coffee and a little poke around with my current build.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I see. Do you need them for morning briefing?



Yes for Tuesday morning... we have a three day holiday with Monday off for Veterans Day. Finished my first brief on equipment designed to prevent blocked VHF channels due to simultaneous transmissions... to an executive committee that nobody seems to have heard of. And I need to work on my next one, but only have time holiday Monday afternoon regarding data link clearance delivery display requirements. A much more complex issue.


----------



## javlin (Nov 9, 2013)

Trying to figure out what Matt is doing


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Yes for Tuesday morning... we have a three day holiday with Monday off for Veterans Day. Finished my first brief on equipment designed to prevent blocked VHF channels due to simultaneous transmissions... to an executive committee that nobody seems to have heard of. And I need to work on my next one, but only have time holiday Monday afternoon regarding data link clearance delivery display requirements. A much more complex issue.



Use the first-person plural; say "We" a lot.
Throw in some "High-tech" words, like "Super-hetrodyne" and "Flux capacitor". Then, when you have them enthralled, suggest a lunch break.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2013)

I only used "we" once, you cretin. And there is such a thing as a flux capacitor. I bought one. Cost me $3,200. Yet to figure out how it works though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2013)

Gawd...I'm sitting here laughing my a$$ off...first off, the "Royal We" works just fine and the other is it sounds like Matt's suffering the same pains we do when local agencies up here get conned into spending several hundred thousand dollars in studies for 700MHz inter-operability proposals by telecomm idiots from urban areas.

True Northern California has very little in "line of sight" and requires lower frequencies (46MHz or 150MHz) for communications or else several million dollars worth of repeaters on every mountain top in the region if they insist on 700MHz.

Most of you won't understand, but it's funny as hell to those that do...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

In a word......forum....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Two, no three words, forum and Blackbeard's Ghost....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2013)

Go SEAHAWKS!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

enjoying a coffee and watching the EPL, currently Manchester United playing Hull city, a 2-2 scoreline...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 27, 2013)

Scratchin my butt............ I hope no one is watchin.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

Scratch where it itches Bill, not where it looks good..


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2013)

And don't do that with a razor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

Looking at the parts for the Tamiya 1/48 G4M Betty bomber....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

She's a big bird!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2013)

But have you stopped coughing ..............


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2013)

Yep he has , but started to shed tears instead.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2013)

I had the 1/48 scale B-29 (if I remember right, a Revell kit) when I was a kid...you want to talk big...that was freakin' big (wingspan over 30")


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2013)

Standing on line at Best Buy...customer service. Damn this line is long!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

forum, coffee, waiting for the EPL to start...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2013)

About to either save the paintwork on the P-47 model .... or beat the living s**t out of a bottle of Future.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2013)

Waiting for the World Juniors hockey to start...1hr. Right foot elevated, pain is back. Model room may as well be a thousand miles away.

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2013)

Waiting for my wife to land, and then I go up flying for an hour or so.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that George...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I had the 1/48 scale B-29 (if I remember right, a Revell kit) when I was a kid...you want to talk big...that was freakin' big (wingspan over 30")



Yip! Got two of them.... 
But, aren't their 1/72 B-36, supposed to be even bigger?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Yip! Got two of them....
> But, aren't their 1/72 B-36, supposed to be even bigger?


Yep, the Monogram kit has a wingspan of 38 1/4"...over three feet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ouch! 

Reading about the Hessians (about 30,000 used by the British in Revolutionary War) and the Varangians, the personal bodyguard of the Byzantine Emperors. They are known for being primarily composed of Germanic peoples, specifically, Scandinavians, the Vikings....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2013)

having a relaxing evening..


----------



## N4521U (Dec 29, 2013)

Not me, doing ear drops again. Damned psoriasis in my ears I get infections all too often.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hovering on the forum....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

Me too while enjoying a Cappuccino....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2013)

Thinking about my supper.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 30, 2013)

Watching Star Wars and eating dinner, going to do some sketching afterwards and write a few hundred words for my project


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

Nothing much, home for New years....


----------



## stona (Dec 31, 2013)

Stuffing a goose......in a culinary sense of course 

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just got home and into bed, after a 'let's go for a couple of pints', which was 11 hours ago, not tired or anything, but I've got work tomorrow night.....tonight!
Is it too late, to still wish a Happy New Year?

Happy New Year!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm here of course...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2014)

Listening to I Dream of Jeannie in the background and reading the forums.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2014)

Contemplating a coffee.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2014)

Wondering at what angle one contemplates a coffee.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2014)

Watching some kung fu flick.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Getting over the first shock of the Liberator, America's Global Bomber....I need a stiff snifter!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 19, 2014)

Watching Star Trek.
"Star Trek" The Gamesters of Triskelion ( TV Episode 1968 ) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Watching Star Trek.
> "Star Trek" The Gamesters of Triskelion ( TV Episode 1968 ) - IMDb
> 
> Wheels


Yeah, just finished seeing that on the Me! channel. Used to look forward to Saturday nights, because Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea would be on after Svenghoulie, but they dropped it when they moved Lost In Space to that slot.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 19, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Yeah, just finished seeing that on the Me! channel. Used to look forward to Saturday nights, because Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea would be on after Svenghoulie, but they dropped it when they moved Lost In Space to that slot.


Normally have called it a day before Svenghoulie was over so I didn't see Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. 

I will watch the movie at almost any time because of Barbara Eden though.
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea (1961) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2014)

when Me! first went on the "air", they had Hogan's Heros on in the evenings on weeknights!

On Saturdays, they had Voyage ToThe Bottom Of The Sea and Lost In Space on before Star Trek...this was the "SciFi" lineup...but now Batman and Wonderwoman head off the SciFi lineup (batman wonderwoman is SciFi??)

Anyway, the midnight slot *was* 12 O'Clock High followed by Combat!...life was good

(seriously, batman wonderwoman is SciFi?)


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking for "dumbass phone" apps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2014)

Not much...but on the forum and relaxing...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Looking for "dumbass phone" apps.



 I think that is more user driven than technology.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Watching Discovery History's 'Top Tens' and again wonder when (and where) the F-117 became a fighter...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Watching Discovery History's 'Top Tens' and again wonder when (and where) the F-117 became a fighter...


When it was given the prefix "F"


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 19, 2014)

Beginning of the 4th quarter watching Denver driving towards what could be the final nail in New England's coffin for this season.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> When it was given the prefix "F"



I must agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

most logical....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got in from shoveling snow. Feet are ice blocks. In a hot bath on my smartphone. NOTE TO SELF - BUY INSULATED SNOW BOOTS!


----------



## Totalize (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got in from work. It's -27 degrees C with the windchill. Car barely had time to warm up.
Throw the fireplace on and eat the nice dinner my wife made for me.


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 21, 2014)

10 years off catching up ...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2014)

Slowly heading my bed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Working on, as Jan would put, a sniffter, Wild Turkeys Rare Breed, and enjoying the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent choice my friend! I am enjoying a Maker's Mark myself.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Not ever tried Makers Mark, might have to one of these days.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 21, 2014)

Enjoying two Chihuahuas, giving them extra treats and celebrating and remembering Meatloaf's well lived life!
Still sad, but I'll be O.k.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Watching the English premier league and my team, Westham are actually winning!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Not sure....sponge bath or...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Six Nations and a few chilled ones, meet Mr. Fürstenberg, Mr. Budweiser Budvar and Mr. Tyskie...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2014)

Watching "The Blue Max". 

Kind of making this an old war movie day. Just got done with "Sink the Bismark".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

Couple of good choices Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hitting the forum....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

Me too Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wondering why my post count has gone down........or I've lost the plot!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

I think you're just loosing the plot Jan...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Wondering why my post count has gone down........or I've lost the plot!




Maybe that's the time for paying for the bacon.


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2014)

supposed to be working on new menus !


----------



## N4521U (Feb 4, 2014)

Caught in the quagmire of too bl00dy many builds going on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

Trying to work up the energy to climb into bed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

enjoying a brief visit...before the power goes out again....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)

trying to con a coffee out of the missus....it's not working???


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hitting the forum, after a nights work....which had me pissed off to the point, where Lucifer showed his ugly face, telling me to calm down and there's no need for that kinda language, whereupon I told him to go and f*ck himself.....he didn't look to pleased...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Coffee and some cake.....while perusing you know where....


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2014)

complaining about the idiots we have staying here !

had a good first 3 hours at work all prep done so easy day from now on


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Watching our Victorious Lacrosse Grand Final win from last year!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)

Getting ready to pack for home and quite ready for home to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thinking that I'd really love to own a '62, '63, '64, '65 and a '66 Imperial, well besides the '57-'59 ones....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Just had a nice coffee whipped up by my lovely wife....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you getting whipped by the wife!? 

Picture box, forum, a spot of modelling on the 5-T-13 Avenger....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Going through my Escort Carrier, USS Yorktown CV-10 and Shattered Sword books....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2014)

Yawning....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

Coffee, forum, Movie...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Finished....very nice 'stuff'!







Coffee next!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2014)

So that explains why you are so calm......


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2014)

Watching the 1500m skating for women. Very entertaining for us Dutch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Stirring up things on the forum....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking about taking a nap. It hasn't been a restful night.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2014)

Also thinking of hitting the sack at the end of a hard days graft in the garden after the rains and a couple hours modelling.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2014)

FRIDAY!!! Waiting for the day to start and end. 16 more hours and then home. 

Geo


----------



## Totalize (Feb 22, 2014)

Getting our new little Doberman pup Logan to strike a pose. My wife is feeding him Peanut Butter. You can also see our other pet an Orange Tabby kitty in the background.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

Great stance! Do you guys plan on showing him?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Totalize said:


> Getting our new little Doberman pup Logan to strike a pose. My wife is feeding him Peanut Butter. You can also see our other pet an Orange Tabby kitty in the background.
> 
> View attachment 254915





vikingBerserker said:


> Great stance! Do you guys plan on showing him?



I think that they just did....







Nice dog btw....


----------



## Totalize (Feb 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Great stance! Do you guys plan on showing him?




His Daddy is a show champion but we have no plans to professionally show him.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Off to the pub.....I think..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Couldn't be arsed, enjoying a Sailor Jerry at home....now, what DVD to watch..hmm..


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

coffee.....forum....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Forum, looking for HMS Stalker D91 stuff, waiting to see if the mailman brings anything, shops and forum again....


----------



## N4521U (Feb 24, 2014)

This minute. only this.............

But soon I will be doing Her, this and that!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)

A nice Birthday coffee....served up by my lovely wife...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2014)

Circling overhead, searching for more icons to tidy up.....

Also wondering how innocent thread subjects can get so convoluted they have to be locked up....
bewildering.

Your icons may be next!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

Watching the Soccer oir aussie league and Adelaide have just scored their second goal to lead Wellington 2-0


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2014)

Typing this - and thinking about a bacon butty.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2014)

Having a glazed doughnut.


----------



## kyle (Mar 4, 2014)

adding this post in the worlds most boring lesson ever never take creative media at gcse it is ****


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)

heading off to bed shortly..


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2014)

Listening to music.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

kyle said:


> adding this post in the worlds most boring lesson ever never take creative media at gcse it is ****


Welcome to the asylum (lol) Kyle, ..well at least it isn't creative interpative dance or creative miming, don't worry, the boredom will pay off. 
I remember my most boring lesson from my education was Materials and Industrial Processes from college in '03, spent the time in those lessons watching 60's to 80's era videos about dendrites, pearlite other -ite element grains of metals and other engineering things that's make Open University/Knowledge Zone Maths seem interesting. Though it still sunk in somewhat amazingly.

Current listening to music too, via youtube AMV's and surfing around the net, and still thinking of Finnish spinach mini pancakes (Finnish version of Russian 'blitzer' pancakes) that aren't available in the UK


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2014)

Trying to find something on cable that I actually want to watch...


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Going through a couple of books, railroad and escort carrier related stuff.....and on the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Trying to find the motivation do the housework, laundry, shopping etc, before settling down to some modelling - if I have any energy left.


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2014)

ahem........errrr working !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

Enjoying a bowl of my mom's home-made soup. She might make the worst stove top hamburgers, but her soup rocks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2014)

thinking about a coffee....and the forum of course!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hitting the forum, to cause a bit of stir and havoc, plus enjoying my latest delivery....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

getting ready for bed...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2014)

Composing, in my head, my "I'm leaving your rental" email................
it's gonna feeeeel soooooo goooood!
Picked up two 70.00 book cases for 40 bucks this morning, just need one more to match.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2014)

getting back on the forum after the powers been out....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2014)

Detailing the design of an I.T. system valued at $13million and trying to reduce the cost but maintain the efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2014)

And I just need windows repaired so I can get back on the net with my own laptop!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2014)

Heading the kitchen .It's the supper time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 13, 2014)

Just logged in before I perhaps decide to go for a pint or two at a local bar.
...just earlier, had a pack Seasamee(d) Red Bean Mochi, a few lightly toasted bread and butter slices; had a large lunch of own fusion of italian pasta, chineses oyster and garlic sauce with minced pork chopped tomatoes with dipping bread.

Also tried snifter luckely from a small bottle Tiawanese '*TTL*' _Rice Wine_ (19.5%) from a new Oriental Supermarket round not far away; dag namit awas it bad even when warmed up nicely to 35-40 C. 
I won't be getting that brand again, ...perhaps it only good enough to cook with minced beef or pork, tom nang ma paste with coconut milk and some veggies...
I might not use it though, might bin it - it taste leaves me a little dubious to its authenticity - more vodka than a rice taste, certainly *Ozeki Saké* it definately is not


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2014)

Enjoying a large mug of coffee and the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Watching Skyfall, coffee AND the forum...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)

Thinking...


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 15, 2014)

Enjoying the forum via a friends net, a cuppa tea and some regge; currently Aswad's Warrior Charge.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pub, Kraken.....among other delightful liquids of high alcoholic percentage...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 16, 2014)

Nursing my back with some Jack and water...
Packing the boxes tooooo friggggin heavy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2014)

Well there's your problem, you mixed it with water!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2014)

Recovering from an interesting lesson I just learned.

Never eat a handful of sour jellybeans and wash it diwn with a dark beer. Ever.

I can't quite describe the taste, but I would rather drag my tongue along the bottom of a soiled cat litter box and then rinse it with bleach before ever doing the jellybean/beer thing again.

Serously.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2014)

Listening to Loreena Mckennitt's music album titled Nights From The Alhambra.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Never eat a handful of sour jellybeans and wash it diwn with a dark beer. Ever.
> 
> I can't quite describe the taste, but I would rather drag my tongue along the bottom of a soiled cat litter box and then rinse it with bleach before ever doing the jellybean/beer thing again.
> 
> Serously.



A suicide...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Going through my latest books, got even more respect for the Swordfish crews now, Time Team on the picture box, getting cuppa made, coffee.....thinking to myself 'what more confusion can I create in the asylum today?'.....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

Coffee, and about to log off to re-size some photos for the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Recovering from an interesting lesson I just learned.
> 
> Never eat a handful of sour jellybeans and wash it diwn with a dark beer. Ever.
> 
> ...



Well now you have me curious.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well now you have me curious.


Well, good luck then!

The jellybeans were the sour ones made by Ferrara-Pan, makers of the "Lemonheads" sour candy. The beer was St. Pauli Girl dark.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2014)

Dave, it's taken me about 5 minutes to stop laughing so hard I can't type. There's a puddle of tears on the desk and my sides are killing me. I was enjoying a honey, vinegar, lemon, cayenne pepper, and turmeric mixture to kill this cold but I almost ended up on my monitor. Oh, and the mixture is working if you need to know how to mix it send me a PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)

Lounging on the couch, doing sweet FA....and the forum of course!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2014)

Thinking about taking a nap. The weather makes me down.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## razor1uk (Mar 18, 2014)

Surfing the forum, been watching a load of Thunderbolts of the gods, currently listening to Daniel Jakubovic - Elef Kirot

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkJuylU9jz4_


----------



## GingahNinja (Mar 18, 2014)

Sitting at work right now perusing the forums. Also waiting for a call back from the doc's. Apparently playing hockey two weeks ago I had broken the "ball joint" of my humorous bone (near the shoulder)...which would explain the constant aching I've had since that night lol.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2014)

Watching game 3 of the NBL basketball semi final Adelaide V Melbourne


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2014)

Watching Cosmos on the picture box....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2014)

Coughing, coughing and again coughing...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2014)

Resting my weerie bones and aching back from two weeks of moving.......
lifting and pushing!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2014)

Still being too sick to do anything.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2014)

Trying to work out how to get a large tent, an equally large tent canopy, two camp beds, two sleeping bags, chairs, table, very large cool box, lots more camping kit, plus large camera bags, bar, and my mobility scooter in the back of my mate's car for the Duxford air show, and still have room for enough beer and bacon ...........


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Trying to work out how to get a large tent, an equally large tent canopy, two camp beds, two sleeping bags, chairs, table, very large cool box, lots more camping kit, plus large camera bags, bar, and my mobility scooter in the back of my mate's car for the Duxford air show, and still have room for enough beer and bacon ...........



where as i have a small tent, bed roll and sleeping bag etc that all fit in my little smart car, leaving room in the passenger footwell for beer and bacon !


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2014)

Well......... sounds like trying to put 10 pounds of crap in a five pound bag!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2014)

Watching the NCIS series on TV.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2014)

Wondering where you Guys are...i'm the only member on the forum at the moment...where's the party at?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2014)

Checking on the forum then getting back my bed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

relaxing on the couch after being out and on my feet most of the day...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hitting the forum and watching The Persuaders....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)

Coughing.... what the hell ....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry Wurger. I'm working on the Stoof some more and still looking for a map of the wire antenna for this beast.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Suffering the Monday Blues, contemplating getting up, make a cuppa and hitting the forum....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

Watching the NBL grand Final game 1


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Faffing about really, can't be arsed doing anything, might try for a couple of z's before work tonight....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2014)

Still dozy after lack of sleep. Was about to climb onto 'Blunderbird One' and go into town, when a dam burst - or at least that what it seemed like. Rain bouncing back up from the pavement about two feet!
Think I'll build an Arc instead. Now where's the 'phone number for 'Arcs R Us' ............


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 22, 2022)

Hot Space said:


> Reading this thread lol





Hot Space said:


> Reading this thread lol





Hot Space said:


> Reading this thread lol



Maybe it works like Beetlejuice...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 22, 2022)

Sitting on my porch enjoying a chilly but very clear night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm doing what!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 22, 2022)

Thinking about taking a Siesta.

Wheels


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Wondering what happened to Maria, ToughOmbre and others who used to haunt here

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 28, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Wondering what happened to Maria, ToughOmbre and others who used to haunt here


So, I'm not the only one who wonders where are the others!!!

I just hope they be ok, wherever they are.


----------



## at6 (Jul 28, 2022)

Staring at the monitor and wondering how a thread this old still lives. I also wonder how something old like me still lives as well.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2022)

Watching this Turkish series:









The Red Room (TV Series 2020–2022) - IMDb


The Red Room: Created by Gülseren Budayicioglu. With Binnur Kaya, Gulcin Kultur Sahin, Baran Can Eraslan, Sezin Bozaci. The Red Room is set in a therapist office in Istanbul, where we see vulnerable women and men who pass through to get treatment and handle their traumas and problems.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2022)

On vacation. Siting in a plastic Adirondack chair. This is the view. Wish you were here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2022)

Awesome Jim. Is that the Mods summer retreat?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 680121
> 
> On vacation. Siting in a plastic Adirondack chair. This is the view. Wish you were here.


I really need that!!! Specially mentally.

Best wishes for you and I hope you have lots of fun, there.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## N4521U (Aug 9, 2022)

One guess!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hope it doesn't make you go blind or cause pimples.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2022)

at6 said:


> Hope it doesn't make you go blind or cause pimples.


I'm coughing all night with Covid!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 10, 2022)

Enjoying a couple of Bitburgers washing down a jalapeño bacon cheeseburger. The burn is magnificent, cooled down by a pilsner.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 10, 2022)

N4521U said:


> I'm coughing all night with Covid!!!!!!!!



Get well soon, brotha. You've had a jab?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2022)

Take care Bill

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hope it isn't too bad. Get well soon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2022)

All the Jabs, booster the works!
Still gottit.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2022)

I as well Bill though I got lucky. Mine was like a mild cold and lasted three days

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2022)

We're getting there.
Both of us qualified for the meds treatment.
2 days, Annie did a RAT test and is Neg!!!!!!
She's worn out, me being a male of the species am useless!
I'm still suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2022)

Working for the Yankee Dollar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> All the Jabs, booster the works!
> Still gottit.


Right, it's not a guarantee against catching it, but it does lessen its intensity and increase your odds of a positive outcome. Get lots of rest, stay hydrated, and you'll be fine.


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> All the Jabs, booster the works!
> Still gottit.


My 84 year old neighbor had all of the jabs and still got it. He said it wasn't too bad.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2022)

at6 said:


> My 84 year old neighbor had all of the jabs and still got it. He said it wasn't too bad.


But........
To quote my wife......
"You're just a big baby"!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2022)

I've been watching "Vladimir Putin I am Gay Gay Gay" on You Tube. It's quite funny.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 13, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Wondering what happened to Maria, ToughOmbre and others who used to haunt here



Wonder where several members at this forum and others have _disappeared to_ all the time.


Wheels


----------



## at6 (Aug 13, 2022)

There's always the possibility that some died without anyone notifying us while others may have migrated to Fart Book and the likes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2022)

I see quite a few our members still active on FB (even if occasionally).


----------



## Jager52 (Aug 13, 2022)

N4521U said:


> We're getting there.
> Both of us qualified for the meds treatment.
> 2 days, Annie did a RAT test and is Neg!!!!!!
> She's worn out, me being a male of the species am useless!
> I'm still suffering.


Does your Doctor have the ability to prescribe Paxlovid for your Covid? Some friends of mine have contracted it, like you, were all vaxed and boosted. The Paxlovid gave them relief from the Covid. Best of luck and hope you start feeling better.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 13, 2022)

The side effects of Paxlovid, for me anyway, were as bad or worse than the covid. A recent bout, the only occasion of covid for me since the beginning, was bad headache, severe diarrhea (4days ), joint aches, and fatigue. I then read the info with the meds and found the above symptoms listed. I stopped the pills and was immediately better the next day. Since the covid effects are the same as Paxlovid, how is one to know when cured. If one has been shot, my thought is just treat it like an ordinary cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

If you got a cut on your finger do not use a blow torch to mend the gap. There are very few medicines that cure. Most take away the side affect so you body can heal it self. Nobody wants to be in dis comfort or in danger but use your head.


----------



## special ed (Aug 13, 2022)

As a long time flying model builder, we have used super glue to mend cuts since it became available in the 1970s. It seems doctors who build and fly models found it useful in the surgery as it now accepted medically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Wrong thread

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ... use your head.


At what dosage?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 14, 2022)

Take two heads and call you in the Morning?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm enjoying a couple of Yeunglings before drifting off to bed.

As for superglues, I was under the impression that while discovered in the 40s, in the 60s the Army realized they were pretty good for battlefield sutures, and that got interest restarted. They're great for stopping a bleeding cut, because water gets the glue to setting, and blood has a lot of water in it. We used it in the framing shop I managed to address cuts immediately -- until we could get to the first-aid box. That's because we also used it to join plastic frames. You don't bleed on the canvas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2022)

Going by memory (scary, yes), super glue was invented by the engineers at Eastman as a means to set crosshairs.
It didn't work for that purpose, so the concoction sat in a drawer until it's inventor decided to try it on a model kit's canopy (the inventor was a scale modeler!) but he found it "hazed" the plastic and back into the drawer it went.

So super glue had sort of a rough start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2022)

I used to get split cuticles. Super glue would seal them so that I could work without pain. I know I said the four letter word. For us retirees work is really bad four letter word. Eat your hearts out youngens.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 18, 2022)

I'd give your right arm to back working in my tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 18, 2022)

at6 said:


> I used to get split cuticles. Super glue would seal them so that I could work without pain. I know I said the four letter word. For us retirees work is really bad four letter word. Eat your hearts out youngens.



Some guitarists, mainly classical guitarists, use CA glue to reinforce the nails on their right, picking hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2022)

I used to build/maintain LEO patrol vehicles, I'd apply a dab of superglue to the screw threads that held the console's faceplates in place.
The superglue wasn't meant to lock the screws (they were #6-32 x 1/2" security Torx) in place, it was to protect the threads from being rusted by spilt coffee and sodas.

The glue's compounds created a plasticized layer which worked perfectly.

Unfortunately, there was no way to protect the equipment (radio controlheads, light/siren controller, etc.) from the above mentioned liquids, which would ruin switches, potentiometers and even eat away the copper and solder on circuit boards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 18, 2022)

In 1963, working at Kodak New Orleans district office, I became aware of Eastman 910 instant glue. I did not get to use any until I was in the service dept where it was available as a tool. I built plastics and balsa models then and it was not very satisfactory for either, but worked well on skin. Almost permanent. An interesting call to the office one morning, the day after Mardi Gras day, a woman wanted to know how to get her artificial eyelashes off. At that time, none of us knew of a solvent and I had always had to lose skin when building models. The woman was told there was no way and to cut her eyelashes and be very glad she hadn't got any in her eyes as it would glue her eyelid to her eyeball permanently. Several years later a formula designed for balsa from another company called "Hot Stuff.""

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 18, 2022)

I’m surprised no one has mentioned supergluing worms to a fishing hook. It’s a thing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 18, 2022)

Were they in short supply or were they too expensive?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 18, 2022)

Faster and less icky.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## numavirte (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm looking for useful information about my grandfather, missing during the Second World War, on board a CANT.Z 506.
I hope to find out more and more.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 18, 2022)

special ed said:


> In 1963, working at Kodak New Orleans district office, I became aware of Eastman 910 instant glue. I did not get to use any until I was in the service dept where it was available as a tool. I built plastics and balsa models then and it was not very satisfactory for either, but worked well on skin. Almost permanent. An interesting call to the office one morning, the day after Mardi Gras day, a woman wanted to know how to get her artificial eyelashes off. At that time, none of us knew of a solvent and I had always had to lose skin when building models. The woman was told there was no way and to cut her eyelashes and be very glad she hadn't got any in her eyes as it would glue her eyelid to her eyeball permanently. Several years later a formula designed for balsa from another company called "Hot Stuff.""



Hot Stuff is what we used when assembling acrylic frames. We'd apply the CA to one spar of the joint, and spray the accelerant they produced to the other spar, and that was that. In a minute or two, all four joints cured completely and you could wave the frame in the air.

Protip for removing CA: nail-polish remover. No muss, no fuss, just wash your hands immediately afterwards because acetone isn't good for you.


----------



## special ed (Aug 18, 2022)

The Eastman 910 was unaffected by acetone. On one trip the home office, Rochester, I found the library and looked for other formulas of their CA adhesive. I was interested in which one was used to cement the aluminum handles to the optical glass guides used in several machines. Since the glass surface was exactly flat and the aluminum handle was also milled smooth and perfectly flat, when they were assembled two fine hairs similar to a camel hair paint brush is used as a spacer when glued together. The only way I had ever separated them was to put the aluminum on the kitchen stove and heat until it turned loose. This metal to class cement was apparently Eastman 933 however back in the late 70s the smallest amount available was 1 gallon at $154 per gallon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2022)

numavirte said:


> I'm looking for useful information about my grandfather, missing during the Second World War, on board a CANT.Z 506.
> I hope to find out more and more.


Perhaps start a new thread about your Grandfather with as much detail as you have and we'll try and help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Nov 18, 2022)

Enjoying a Yuengling Hershey's Chocolate Porter. Damned good beer, but too rich and sweet to enjoy more than one or two at a time.







Okay, maybe three.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 18, 2022)

Don't forget the whip cream and sprinkles (jimmies?)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2022)

Cleaning the house in preparation of Thanksgiving meal number 1 tomorrow with friends.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 18, 2022)

Sitting on hold with t-mobile.
It's been over an hour.
Reading _Harvest of the Grim Reapers _ while I wait.
Scratch that. Just got disconnected. 😡


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2022)

"Your call is impor....screw it....I'm going for a beer"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 18, 2022)

On a positive note, my Christmas greenery is being delivered tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2022)

Ah...sitting on the toilet...wondering if and when the Metamusil will kick in?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 19, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah...sitting on the toilet...wondering if and when the Metamusil will kick in?


TMI. Eat a lot of sugar free chocolate. It has alcohol as a sweetener. If you not use to it, you will be running the the out house in no time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 20, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah...sitting on the toilet...wondering if and when the Metamusil will kick in?


It will wait until you have to get to work.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2022)

A couple cups of coffee never fails for me - especially when I had to be to work early and got caught in traffic.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 21, 2022)

at6 said:


> It will wait until you have to get to work.


That's how life works.


----------

